# The theres a hole in the bottom of the sea DRIVLER!!



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2011)

i was bored


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2011)

Dont ask BP to plug it ....


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2011)

slip said:


> dont ask bp to plug it ....



what?


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2011)

slip said:


> Dont ask BP to plug it ....



ok i get it now


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2011)

enough said


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 21, 2011)

slip said:


> Dont ask BP to plug it ....



  


Seth carter said:


> what?



  idjit...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 21, 2011)

mornin


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 21, 2011)

GOOD MORNING to my fellow drivelers.

Well, this morning as the space shuttle flew overhead past the patio, the sonic boom rattled my shoestrings even though I was expecting to hear it any second.  I was up early anticipating the arrival of the returning space shuttle and was looking up above already knowing the incoming path when the double sonic boom occurred.  I couldn't actually see the lights on the shuttle but it was exciting just thinking that it re-entered the earth's atmosphere over the country of Belise and 10 minutes later, it was coming overhead here in Florida.  Heck, if I could drive that fast, I could be back home in about 5 minutes instead of about 7 hours and 440 miles of trying to maneuver around at least 300 or more idiots that don't know how to drive.  It is a real shame that the space shuttle program has ended after such an exciting 30 years or so.

Now back to our regular scheduled programming............carry on and try to stay cool today.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 21, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i was bored





That was a funny video!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> idjit...



X 2


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 21, 2011)

mornin ya'll, Jalepeno and cheese sausage, crosscut potato's for breakfast


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2011)

Well hello there, glad to see you, HEY!, Hi, how are you? Olah! Have a great day!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Well hello there, glad to see you, HEY!, Hi, how are you? Olah! Have a great day!



Did you forget your meds this morning


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Did you forget your meds this morning


~~hold on~~checking~~Nope, took them all!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ~~hold on~~checking~~Nope, took them all!



Mernin shuggums!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin shuggums!!


Hellloooo my beachbumminshuggums!  How's the weather down there?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hellloooo my beachbumminshuggums!  How's the weather down there?


Marrrrrrrrrrrvelous..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Marrrrrrrrrrrvelous..


   wish I was there too.................


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> wish I was there too.................



me three


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> me three


Hhhhmmmmm............... beach + drivelers + .................... =


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2011)

mornin


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> mornin


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



hey keebses


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> hey keebses


When do you go back to school, young'un?


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> When do you go back to school, young'un?



somtime next month


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> somtime next month


 don't you think you need to know the date?!?!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> don't you think you need to know the date?!?!



no my grandma works at the school she knows when lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2011)

Mernin' folks!!!  Got 'stuff' to do today, but figgered I'd check this hole out first. Wadin here, is gonna be difficult at best....deeeeep!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> no my grandma works at the school she knows when lol





Jeff C. said:


> Mernin' folks!!!  Got 'stuff' to do today, but figgered I'd check this hole out first. Wadin here, is gonna be difficult at best....deeeeep!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2011)

Morning all !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2011)

hooked on quack said:


> morning all !!!  :d




*rofl!!!*


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>






Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning all !!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin' folks!!!  Got 'stuff' to do today, but figgered I'd check this hole out first. Wadin here, is gonna be difficult at best....deeeeep!



Don't forget ur floaties Jeffro!   Morning everyone.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Don't forget ur floaties Jeffro!   Morning everyone.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Why the big ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Don't forget ur floaties Jeffro!   Morning everyone.





Keebs said:


>



Mornin Bob!!!  Hey....I actually wore some Sat. night at that party I attended. We were well beyond wadin at that point though


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 21, 2011)

I tend to grab a few noodles when I'm in the pool!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Why the big ?


 y not?


boneboy96 said:


> I tend to grab a few noodles when I'm in the pool!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 21, 2011)

If you have noodles in the pool, can ya call them poodles?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> If you have noodles in the pool, can ya call them poodles?






Ain't fergettin today!!

*Wut's fer lunch???*


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 21, 2011)

Wait for it... Wait for it... Wait for it....


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Wait for it... Wait for it... Wait for it....



Gotta poot?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 21, 2011)

slip said:


> Gotta poot?



 thought i did but it was so much more!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2011)

I see my timing was perfect as usual.
I'm not hungry anymore.......


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> thought i did but it was so much more!


Dont chum the water


rhbama3 said:


> I see my timing was perfect as usual.
> I'm not hungry anymore.......



Sorry Bama dont read above comment.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't fergettin today!!
> 
> *Wut's fer lunch???*


nuttin good......... 



BBQBOSS said:


> Wait for it... Wait for it... Wait for it....


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> nuttin good.........



What time are _you_ going to be there?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2011)

slip said:


> What time are _you_ going to be there?


 I dunno, ain't 100% nailed down yet........


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I dunno, ain't 100% nailed down yet........



Wellllll when you figure it out let me know, and thats what time ill be there.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2011)

slip said:


> Wellllll when you figure it out let me know, and thats what time ill be there.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2011)

Okay, Tony Chacere's microwavable crawfish etouffee is absolutely disgusting. I'm making a PB and J now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2011)

Not lookin up....

I was beginning to wonder if I was ever gonna finish this aluminum pan full of chicken wings 

Well...one of my appointments got rescheduled today until further notice.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, Tony Chacere's microwavable crawfish etouffee is absolutely disgusting. I'm making a PB and J now.


seafood + microwave = don't sound good in the first place!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, Tony Chacere's microwavable crawfish etouffee is absolutely disgusting. I'm making a PB and J now.



 Thanks for the heads-up


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Not lookin up....
> 
> I was beginning to wonder if I was ever gonna finish this aluminum pan full of chicken wings
> 
> Well...one of my appointments got rescheduled today until further notice.


 chicken is the "go to" diet food, but not in huge quantities!


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



What do you want from me if i get any more flexible ill turn into a rubberband.

I was thinking of getting there kinda early to maybe beat some of the crowd ...does that help?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2011)

slip said:


> What do you want from me if i get any more flexible ill turn into a rubberband.
> 
> I was thinking of getting there kinda early to maybe beat some of the crowd ...does that help?


 yes


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2011)

slip said:


> What do you want from me if i get any more flexible ill turn into a rubberband.
> 
> I was thinking of getting there kinda early to maybe beat some of the crowd ...does that help?


 pictures of you going "boing-boing-boyngee" just floated through my head!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> seafood + microwave = don't sound good in the first place!




Yeah...it's kinda like boiled possum 



Keebs said:


> chicken is the "go to" diet food, but not in huge quantities!



 I won't be eatin any chicken fer a while _I hope_.

Hey bama....you know what goes good wiff PBJ sammich???

Chocky milk ina sippy cup anna nap


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 21, 2011)

Blackened fish, baked potato, salad and bisquits, yep it was a red lobster day today


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2011)

Sumpin smells in here . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sumpin smells in here . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...it's kinda like boiled possum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm seriously worried 'bout you now!



mudracing101 said:


> Blackened fish, baked potato, salad and bisquits, yep it was a red lobster day today






Hooked On Quack said:


> Sumpin smells in here . . .


It was Matty, alllll Matty's fault, well, 'cept for bama's mishap wiff the seafood+microwave episode...........


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yes





Keebs said:


> pictures of you going "boing-boing-boyngee" just floated through my head!


Crazy .... 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Sumpin smells in here . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2011)

slip said:


> Crazy ....


  but ya still luvs me!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2011)

mornin


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> but ya still luvs me!



Alright, so ill bring some okra and if i run into you, ill give it to you .... if not, ill bring it home fry it up and send you a picture.




I just hope the sun poke its head out so it'll make a little more 'tween now and then.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2011)

me an slip finished of the other drivler but there was no mods to close it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm seriously worried 'bout you now!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't be....I got my floaties!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2011)

slip said:


> Alright, so ill bring some okra and if i run into you, ill give it to you .... if not, ill bring it home fry it up and send you a picture.
> 
> I just hope the sun poke its head out so it'll make a little more 'tween now and then.






Seth carter said:


> me an slip finished of the other drivler but there was no mods to close it


 do you still see it around?? and how do you think it got closed??



Jeff C. said:


> Don't be....I got my floaties!!!


~whew~ good deal!

Oh, I now know why Robert hasn't been getting any turkey's!!!
found this posted not far from his lease property!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


>






Does that mean we get to shoot Seth when he crosses da road??


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Does that mean we get to shoot Seth when he crosses da road??


only with a shotgun............ so the sign sez.............


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 21, 2011)

Why wait til he crosses...I mean, just sayin'.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Why wait til he crosses...I mean, just sayin'.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Why wait til he crosses...I mean, just sayin'.





More sporting??


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Does that mean we get to shoot Seth when he crosses da road??



i shoot back


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> More sporting??



get back to helping the messican cut grass


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Why wait til he crosses...I mean, just sayin'.




Same reason as da cheekun


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> do you still see it around?? and how do you think it got closed??
> 
> 
> ~whew~ good deal!
> ...




It all makes sense now....

Speaking of sense, I just had one of my life saving epif....epipa..... epiphany.....epiphanies.
I've been trying to figure out how to use my battery powered fishing lights to run off the AC power my brother in law has on his pier. My thought was to connect the alligator clips to the alligator clips on a plug attachment, and then buy a ac/dc power inverter plug. THEN it hit me:
Do I REALLY want to have AC power running to exposed alligator clips across a dock covered in saltwater? That coulda  been one of those "it sux to be me" moments.
I'm charging some batteries now....


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2011)

Hoo Weee i am so dang sleepy ....


Nap time anybody?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2011)

slip said:


> Hoo Weee i am so dang sleepy ....
> 
> 
> Nap time anybody?



I just woke up from mine. But i like the way you think...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It all makes sense now....
> 
> Speaking of sense, I just had one of my life saving epif....epipa..... epiphany.....epiphanies.
> I've been trying to figure out how to use my battery powered fishing lights to run off the AC power my brother in law has on his pier. My thought was to connect the alligator clips to the alligator clips on a plug attachment, and then buy a ac/dc power inverter plug. THEN it hit me:
> ...


 good lawd, glad you thought that thru!!!



slip said:


> Hoo Weee i am so dang sleepy ....
> 
> 
> Nap time anybody?


_*YES!!!!!!*_


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I just woke up from mine. But i like the way you think...





Keebs said:


> _*YES!!!!!!*_



Alright hold on, ill go get my extra teddy bears...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It all makes sense now....
> 
> Speaking of sense, I just had one of my life saving epif....epipa..... epiphany.....epiphanies.
> I've been trying to figure out how to use my battery powered fishing lights to run off the AC power my brother in law has on his pier. My thought was to connect the alligator clips to the alligator clips on a plug attachment, and then buy a ac/dc power inverter plug. THEN it hit me:
> ...






Oh Laaaaaaaaaawd, dis is gonna be GOOD!!!




Pookie = ZZZZZZZZZZZZT!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It all makes sense now....
> 
> Speaking of sense, I just had one of my life saving epif....epipa..... epiphany.....epiphanies.
> I've been trying to figure out how to use my battery powered fishing lights to run off the AC power my brother in law has on his pier. My thought was to connect the alligator clips to the alligator clips on a plug attachment, and then buy a ac/dc power inverter plug. THEN it hit me:
> ...








rhbama3 said:


> I just woke up from mine. But i like the way you think...



Fixin to get my sippy cup and blanky



Keebs said:


> good lawd, glad you thought that thru!!!
> 
> 
> _*YES!!!!!!*_


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> It all makes sense now....
> 
> Speaking of sense, I just had one of my life saving epif....epipa..... epiphany.....epiphanies.
> I've been trying to figure out how to use my battery powered fishing lights to run off the AC power my brother in law has on his pier. My thought was to connect the alligator clips to the alligator clips on a plug attachment, and then buy a ac/dc power inverter plug. THEN it hit me:
> ...



I had a "sux to be me" moment last night, and felt as learned as a box of rox.

I realized that i had mixed up all of my pills (they all look different since the pharmacy is changeing things...) and i been taking 70mg of something im only spoze to take 10mg of, and none of the other pill ..... so that explains why i been so tired and crappy feeling the last few days.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ya gotta be careful around those meds Cody!     Pay attention!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2011)

slip said:


> I had a "sux to be me" moment last night, and felt as learned as a box of rox.
> 
> I realized that i had mixed up all of my pills (they all look different since the pharmacy is changeing things...) and i been taking 70mg of something im only spoze to take 10mg of, and none of the other pill ..... so that explains why i been so tired and crappy feeling the last few days.



You big dummy.......

I'm off to Walmart to buy fishing stuff. BBL!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2011)

slip said:


> Alright hold on, ill go get my extra teddy bears...






slip said:


> I had a "sux to be me" moment last night, and felt as learned as a box of rox.
> 
> I realized that i had mixed up all of my pills (they all look different since the pharmacy is changeing things...) and i been taking 70mg of something im only spoze to take 10mg of, and none of the other pill ..... so that explains why i been so tired and crappy feeling the last few days.


  boy, I need to come dole out your meds like I do my Mama's???
BUT, at least you caught it & realized your problem!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2011)

slip said:


> I had a "sux to be me" moment last night, and felt as learned as a box of rox.
> 
> I realized that i had mixed up all of my pills (they all look different since the pharmacy is changeing things...) and i been taking 70mg of something im only spoze to take 10mg of, and none of the other pill ..... so that explains why i been so tired and crappy feeling the last few days.





boneboy96 said:


> Ya gotta be careful around those meds Cody!     Pay attention!



Yep....that don't werk!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Ya gotta be careful around those meds Cody!     Pay attention!


Yeah, i called the doctor, she gave me the news ... i gotta bad case of .... oh wait, nah ill just drink lots of water


rhbama3 said:


> You big dummy.......
> 
> I'm off to Walmart to buy fishing stuff. BBL!


Gimme some M&M's


Keebs said:


> boy, I need to come dole out your meds like I do my Mama's???
> BUT, at least you caught it & realized your problem!



Will you pour my milk too?


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey everyone!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2011)

slip said:


> Yeah, i called the doctor, she gave me the news ... i gotta bad case of .... oh wait, nah ill just drink lots of water
> Gimme some M&M's
> Will you pour my milk too?


I'll hog-tie you & have you straightened out before you can finish drankin that water!



huntinglady74 said:


> Hey everyone!!!


 Hey girl, howudoin?


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'll hog-tie you & have you straightened out before you can finish drankin that water!
> 
> 
> Hey girl, howudoin?



I'm doing pretty good and you?


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Hey everyone!!!





Keebs said:


> I'll hog-tie you & have you straightened out before you can finish drankin that water!







Im taking my teddy bear and going home.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey Slip...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> I'm doing pretty good and you?


Can't complain.............. much............... 



slip said:


> Im taking my teddy bear and going home.


 might as well, ya got me woke up with the med mix up tale!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You big dummy.......
> 
> I'm off to Walmart to buy fishing stuff. BBL!


You down here already? or you shoppin at the Albeeny wally world?


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2011)

Keebs said:


> might as well, ya got me woke up with the med mix up tale!



It really wasnt a big deal, its the beta blocker i used to take 60mg of everyday. It just wasnt good to jump from 10 to 70 over night ... and then drop off the other all together.

just felt kinda stupid about it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm out , Too da loo  Got go get some bev. its FRIDAY EVE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2011)

slip said:


> It really wasnt a big deal, its the beta blocker i used to take 60mg of everyday. It just wasnt good to jump from 10 to 70 over night ... and then drop off the other all together.
> 
> just felt kinda stupid about it.


Better to feel stupid than have no feelings at all.............. 



mudracing101 said:


> I'm out , Too da loo  Got go get some bev. its FRIDAY EVE!!!!!!!!!


 I like the way you think!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You down here already? or you shoppin at the Albeeny wally world?



Just got back from da Wallyworld in Albany. We plan to leave about noon tomorrow headed down there.
Why is it that when you go to buy JUST A FEW things you always decide that something like a bait bucket and castnet are needed along with new hooks, sinkers, lines, etc..
I'm gonna have to catch a cooler full just to break even!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2011)

eloo


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> eloo


Per Forum Rules and Guidelines:
English is the language of the Forum. Posts using a language other than English must include a full and complete English translation.
STRIKE THREE!!!!!!!
Bye, Seth.......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 21, 2011)

Supper......fried cubed venison.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Supper......fried cubed venison.



Stouffers family size frozen lasagna and french bread here.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Per Forum Rules and Guidelines:
> English is the language of the Forum. Posts using a language other than English must include a full and complete English translation.
> STRIKE THREE!!!!!!!
> Bye, Seth.......



what the heck is wrong with that squirrel


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> what the heck is wrong with that squirrel



Nothing that i see. 
They all look like that.


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> what the heck is wrong with that squirrel



Its from Alaba ..... never mind.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2011)

slip said:


> Its from Alaba ..... never mind.



He was trying to eat a billiard ball when i shot him( if that makes a difference).


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> He was trying to eat a billiard ball when i shot him( if that makes a difference).



looks like he got hit in the face with one


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2011)

Tell us about that pup seth.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> what the heck is wrong with that squirrel





















...


----------



## deermeat270 (Jul 21, 2011)

Breaking news its hot out during the Summer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Breaking news its hot out during the Summer.


It's only in the mid-80's here at the beach..


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's only in the mid-80's here at the beach..



Not bad ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's only in the mid-80's here at the beach..



83* deg w 82% humidity=93* HI


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> 83* deg w 82% humidity=93* HI


HI!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2011)

All the rain missed us again today .....


----------



## deermeat270 (Jul 21, 2011)

We got a good soak.


----------



## mattech (Jul 21, 2011)

I think this songs describes me pretty good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HI!!!




Where's da spy cam???


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2011)

two crab traps down and one to go......
I added a small lead brick to the bottom of the cages and zip tied the heck out of the frame to give it some structure. Two of them, i zip tied two of the 4 doors shut. This last one, i'm gonna try to make it fully functional. 
Talked to my brother in law a little while ago and he said nephew has been slaughtering the trout on something called a DOA shrimp off the dock. Have no idea what it is, but i'm gonna stop by Backwoods tomorrow and see if they have some. If not, i'll check the PCB Wallyworld when i get my license.


----------



## Buck (Jul 21, 2011)

You da man, Slip!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 21, 2011)

Buck said:


> You da man, Slip!!!


x2

Hello Buck,  How is BW?


----------



## Buck (Jul 21, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> x2
> 
> Hello Buck,  How is BW?



We're hanging out at the house for a change.  Something we haven't done in quite a while, actually...    How's the little one doing?


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2011)

Buck said:


> You da man, Slip!!!





threeleggedpigmy said:


> x2
> 
> Hello Buck,  How is BW?



Thanks guys


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 21, 2011)

Buck said:


> We're hanging out at the house for a change.  Something we haven't done in quite a while, actually...    How's the little one doing?



If you are needing to go out,  I can swing by for a bit.


Little man is doing great,   Got to ride the cow at AL's


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 21, 2011)

Alright slip!   wanna give me an infraction?


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2011)

holy cow   sweet baby jesus jumpin jesus on a pogo stick


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Alright slip!   wanna give me an infraction?



Nah i dont hunt over bait .... might put a little stalk on ya though.


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> holy cow   sweet baby jesus jumpin jesus on a pogo stick



What?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> two crab traps down and one to go......
> I added a small lead brick to the bottom of the cages and zip tied the heck out of the frame to give it some structure. Two of them, i zip tied two of the 4 doors shut. This last one, i'm gonna try to make it fully functional.
> Talked to my brother in law a little while ago and he said nephew has been slaughtering the trout on something called a DOA shrimp off the dock. Have no idea what it is, but i'm gonna stop by Backwoods tomorrow and see if they have some. If not, i'll check the PCB Wallyworld when i get my license.




Rob, you'll probably be able to get them at Wallyworld down there....

Here ya go:

http://www.basspro.com/D-O-A-reg-Shrimp-Lures-3-Pack/product/61705/-909166


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 21, 2011)

slip said:


> Nah i dont hunt over bait .... might put a little stalk on ya though.



So you are going to join the rest of the moderating crew, huh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> If you are needing to go out,  I can swing by for a bit.
> 
> 
> Little man is doing great,   Got to ride the cow at AL's



 Poppapigmy


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 21, 2011)

Ban Seth.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2011)

slip said:


> What?



since ur a mod are u still banned everyday


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ban Seth.



ban bbq


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Poppapigmy



How are you and Jared doing? We going to see you at the blast?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> How are you and Jared doing? We going to see you at the blast?




I'm fine, thanks. Jared's still in ILL., he's makin money hand over fist  Teri and I are going....are you gonna be there?

Momma and cowboy doin OK???


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> ban me



Are you sure, Seth?

You really want me to do that?


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2011)

slip said:


> Are you sure, Seth?
> 
> You really want me to do that?



n oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo




 remember that comment ur unbandable nicks gonna let u be a  mod for a day then ban you


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 21, 2011)

slip said:


> Are you sure, Seth?
> 
> You really want me to do that?


You have to practice on someone, and since Otis isn't around..


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 21, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You have to practice on someone, and since Otis isn't around..



did they finaly get otis


----------



## Brassman (Jul 21, 2011)

I see everyone is here but HT.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm fine, thanks. Jared's still in ILL., he's makin money hand over fist  Teri and I are going....are you gonna be there?
> 
> Momma and cowboy doin OK???


Be there early 

He will not stay down for long.

Momma and Cowboy are doing great.  They are not going to join us at the rodeo this weekend.  To long or a trip



Seth carter said:


> did they finaly get otis



He said Uncle.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2011)

Brassman said:


> I see everyone is here but HT.



Haven't seen Ol HT in a while  Hope he's ok!!


----------



## slip (Jul 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Haven't seen Ol HT in a while  Hope he's ok!!



Was just thinkin the same thing .... maybe he'll drop in some time soon...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 21, 2011)

Evening all.  Just a quick pass thru.  Slip is in charge of the campfire tonight!         Good luck son!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Haven't seen Ol HT in a while  Hope he's ok!!


Been a little over month??...........His last post

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6069029&postcount=852

Maybe the tinfoil hat didn't work?.........Hope he is O.K.!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2011)

slip said:


> Was just thinkin the same thing .... maybe he'll drop in some time soon...



Yep...I was sposed to hook up with him, just never could put it together.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Been a little over month??...........His last post
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6069029&postcount=852
> 
> Maybe the tinfoil hat didn't work?.........Hope he is O.K.!!



How is ya Mitch?? 

Yeah, I remember seein that one....had me bewildered!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How is ya Mitch??
> 
> Yeah, I remember seein that one....had me bewildered!!


Been doing Good Jeff!!.......Busy as a one legged man in a watermelon kicking contest!!.......Hope to catch You , and Mrs."T" at the Blast.........We ain't gonna make the Breakfast!!..........Maybe lunch??

I read that post the next morning after Craig posted it!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Been doing Good Jeff!!.......Busy as a one legged man in a watermelon kicking contest!!.......Hope to catch You , and Mrs."T" at the Blast.........We ain't gonna make the Breakfast!!..........Maybe lunch??
> 
> I read that post the next morning after Craig posted it!!



 Sorry to hear that...I reckon!! Startin to like we're not either, MizT just said to me "Do we have to get up that early"? 

Ms Elaine coming??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry to hear that...I reckon!! Startin to like we're not either, MizT just said to me "Do we have to get up that early"?
> 
> Ms Elaine coming??


Elaine is coming........We just don't have it in us to get up early enough in the morning to be there by 7:00 am!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 21, 2011)

Okay, i'm tired of fooling with this stuff tonight. Crab traps are done, batteries are charging, got 2 rods and reels picked out, a sorry excuse for a tackle box organized, and Slip is a mod. Strange day.....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 21, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i'm tired of fooling with this stuff tonight. Crab traps are done, batteries are charging, got 2 rods and reels picked out, a sorry excuse for a tackle box organized, and Slip is a mod. Strange day.....


Don't forget the Berkley Gulp!!......Shrimp pattern in white or new penny!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Elaine is coming........We just don't have it in us to get up early enough in the morning to be there by 7:00 am!!




Gotcha....I don't believe Teri does either



rhbama3 said:


> Okay, i'm tired of fooling with this stuff tonight. Crab traps are done, batteries are charging, got 2 rods and reels picked out, a sorry excuse for a tackle box organized, and Slip is a mod. Strange day.....



Good night Bama!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotcha....I don't believe Teri does either


Got to be a slave to the alarm clock five out of seven........Not going to get up earlier than I do for work on a day off!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 21, 2011)

Well hows eveyone been


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 21, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Got to be a slave to the alarm clock five out of seven........Not going to get up earlier than I do for work on a day off!!



Don't blame ya either 



deerehauler said:


> Well hows eveyone been



Fine DJ and you??? 

Like in the old days of the night shift....I'll catch ya later


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 21, 2011)

deerehauler said:


> Well hows eveyone been


Been doing good!!......Busy at work!!........Good to see ya around again Bro!!.........Time to stumble off to bed, and call it a night!!


----------



## deerehauler (Jul 21, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't blame ya either
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright well take er easy!



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Been doing good!!......Busy at work!!........Good to see ya around again Bro!!.........Time to stumble off to bed, and call it a night!!




Been crazy at work so its god to get a chance to say howdy! Have a good night then!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2011)

TGIF


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Sorry to hear that...I reckon!! Startin to like we're not either, MizT just said to me "Do we have to get up that early"?
> 
> Ms Elaine coming??





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Elaine is coming........We just don't have it in us to get up early enough in the morning to be there by 7:00 am!!



Buncha lightweigts!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 22, 2011)

Mornin gobbler!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 22, 2011)

Good morning everybody.   TGIF


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 22, 2011)

Mornin boneboy!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 22, 2011)

So i walked right out of the house this morning without my belt on... So now im looking like a fool with my pants on da ground.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 22, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> So i walked right out of the house this morning without my belt on... So now im looking like a fool with my pants on da ground.



Just hold em up in da front...you will be making a style statement.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> TGIF





BBQBOSS said:


> Buncha lightweigts!





boneboy96 said:


> Good morning everybody.   TGIF



Mornin ya'll and good Friday morning to the rest of ya


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 22, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning everybody.   TGIF



Everyday is Friday when you are unemployed. 

Mornin...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Everyday is Friday when you are unemployed.
> 
> Mornin...



I aint so sure cause my Fridays are pay day Without the check it wouldnt be so great.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I aint so sure cause my Fridays are pay day Without the check it wouldnt be so great.



Well come to think of it i dont know why i'm happy, my pay is so small


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Well come to think of it i dont know why i'm happy, my pay is so small



 I hear ya. This is my first week of no job and I am going stir crazy. You can only send so many resumes out a day. Too bad it's not deer season.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I hear ya. This is my first week of no job and I am going stir crazy. You can only send so many resumes out a day. Too bad it's not deer season.



Well Good luck to ya


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2011)

OhMyGawd they did it, they really did it!!!!!!!!








SLIPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats, Moppett!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oh, TGIF, ya'll!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I hear ya. This is my first week of no job and I am going stir crazy. You can only send so many resumes out a day. Too bad it's not deer season.


 Dang Neil, sorry to hear this!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2011)

Slips a mod? What if he messes up his meds again and goes on a banning spree




















I'm just messin     Congrats there ole boy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> TGIF



Mornin GIW.....tgif



BBQBOSS said:


> Buncha lightweigts!



I'm lucky that she even wants to go, but she doesn't want to get up early.



boneboy96 said:


> Good morning everybody.   TGIF



Mornin Boney!!



Sterlo58 said:


> Just hold em up in da front...you will be making a style statement.



And don't ferget to do da walk 



mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll and good Friday morning to the rest of ya



Back atcha Bud!!! 



Keebs said:


> OhMyGawd they did it, they really did it!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know huh??
TGI all of em



mudracing101 said:


> Slips a mod? What if he messes up his meds again and goes on a banning spree
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know where he lives


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I know huh??
> TGI all of em
> I know where he lives


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2011)

I gotta brag, my sis is a "Motorcycle Mama" & featured on Youtube!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Slips a mod? What if he messes up his meds again and goes on a banning spree
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not worried about him going on a banning spree. I'm more concerned about him getting all excited and start shooting cripples flying low over the forum. 
 Well, Bubbette FINALLY got up. I figure 12 hours from now, i'll be poling down the edge of sawgrass with a gig looking for flounder to skewer and crabs to scoop up with a net.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 22, 2011)

I hour til freedom.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I'm not worried about him going on a banning spree. I'm more concerned about him getting all excited and start shooting cripples flying low over the forum.
> Well, Bubbette FINALLY got up. I figure 12 hours from now, i'll be poling down the edge of sawgrass with a gig looking for flounder to skewer and crabs to scoop up with a net.





BBQBOSS said:


> I hour til freedom.



If I _*reaaalllyyyyy*_ didn't care about you two, I'd tell ya'll what ya'll could do with your "strolling down the beach & getting off work early crap!"


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I gotta brag, my sis is a "Motorcycle Mama" & featured on Youtube!



Well....I'll be danged Keebs Speaking of sis, just got off the phone with mine.....we lost connection



rhbama3 said:


> I'm not worried about him going on a banning spree. I'm more concerned about him getting all excited and start shooting cripples flying low over the forum.
> Well, Bubbette FINALLY got up. I figure 12 hours from now, i'll be poling down the edge of sawgrass with a gig looking for flounder to skewer and crabs to scoop up with a net.



Don't give him no ideas bama!!!





BBQBOSS said:


> I hour til freedom.



You mean you'll be able to let go of dem pants


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 22, 2011)

Happy Friday to all of you Drivelers out there today.

My vacation time is getting short and I will have to get back to the real world soon.  I sure have gotten a lot of rest and relaxation though (well except for fighting alligators this week).  So far this week, I have encountered plenty of alligators, raccoons, Sand Hill cranes, rabbits, eagles, birds of every type, fish, lots of snakes (even including a Cottonmouth eating a rat snake when I didn't have my camera).  All in all, it has been a good vacation though. 


Keebs, I think that I know your sis (or maybe I wish that I knew your sis).  That video is really cool.  I admire both of them for doing something that they wanted to do.  Their bikes are really nice too.  I knew there was a reason that I liked motorcycle mamas.  Thanks for sharing that info with us.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> If I _*reaaalllyyyyy*_ didn't care about you two, I'd tell ya'll what ya'll could do with your "strolling down the beach & getting off work early crap!"



She "Cares" about me!!!  
 Off to Backwoods to buy those Gulp thingies that Ruttnbuck mentioned!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Well....I'll be danged Keebs Speaking of sis, just got off the phone with mine.....we lost connection


 See?  we DO have *that* connection!




EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Friday to all of you Drivelers out there today.
> 
> My vacation time is getting short and I will have to get back to the real world soon.  I sure have gotten a lot of rest and relaxation though (well except for fighting alligators this week).  So far this week, I have encountered plenty of alligators, raccoons, Sand Hill cranes, rabbits, eagles, birds of every type, fish, lots of snakes (even including a Cottonmouth eating a rat snake when I didn't have my camera).  All in all, it has been a good vacation though.
> 
> ...


 Thanks, it's very possible you might, her & buddy are notorious for traveling and they're both in the teaching & coaching profession.......... ya never know!  
Now, what's this about you wrasslin gators????



rhbama3 said:


> She "Cares" about me!!!


 Like you haven't always known that!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 22, 2011)

Just a note to BBQ Boss............No problem with no belt.  Just grab the front of your pants with one hand holding onto the zipper area and run fast just like you just stole something.  I guarantee you that you will fit in just fine with all of the other "hood" bros.        Nobody but your wife will know any difference.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> If I _*reaaalllyyyyy*_ didn't care about you two, I'd tell ya'll what ya'll could do with your "strolling down the beach & getting off work early crap!"



What she said times 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well except the caring part, i mean we tight and all but i think you lose man points when you say the i care thing


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2011)

A'ight folks....gotta run fer a while. Y'all have a good'un


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 22, 2011)

Morning everyone...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Morning everyone...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>



Hey Mud...How are you this good morning?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> What she said times 2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well except the caring part, i mean we tight and all but i think you lose man points when you say the i care thing









 like you ain't noticed others on here expressing their "care" for each other?!?!



Jeff C. said:


> A'ight folks....gotta run fer a while. Y'all have a good'un


 



huntinglady74 said:


> Morning everyone...


 Hiya!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hiya Back Keebs....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> If I _*reaaalllyyyyy*_ didn't care about you two, I'd tell ya'll what ya'll could do with your "strolling down the beach & getting off work early crap!"



Awwwwww.... U so sweeeettt.... 


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Awwwwww.... U so sweeeettt.... 


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 22, 2011)

Good lawd......
5 plastic shrimp cost more than a pound of jumbo eating skrimp!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Good lawd......
> 5 plastic shrimp cost more than a pound of jumbo eating skrimp!





Wish you were closer Pookie, I'd loan you my salt water tackle box, got everything you need.  Be sure and stock up on some Berkley Gulps .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2011)

Ohh, and if you do use the Gulps be SURE and remove the grub when you're thru, those things dry out and you have to use a knife to remove.


----------



## slip (Jul 22, 2011)

Mornin yall ....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2011)

slip said:


> Mornin yall ....


Good Morning, sir & how was your night? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









It's BAD when I get a phone call to see if I "noticed" anything on the board this morning!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish you were closer Pookie, I'd loan you my salt water tackle box, got everything you need.  Be sure and stock up on some Berkley Gulps .



I appreciate it, Quack bro. However, i'd feel terrible if i was to accidentally kick your tacklebox off the pier. 
I got enough stuff to keep me and the girls occupied for a little while anyway. 
Time to clean out the truck, take the dogs to the doggy motel, and get loaded up. I figure the first stop down there will be Howells bait and tackle for a license and some bait shrimp, and then Gandys seafood for some crab bait( fish heads).


----------



## slip (Jul 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good Morning, sir & how was your night?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Dunno, i was asleep.

Thats funny


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2011)

slip said:


> Dunno, i was asleep.
> 
> Thats funny


 Don't be thinkin juss 'cause you got "mod status" exempts you from my 's, ya hear?!?! 
congratulations, by the way!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2011)

WHICH one is he??????

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6146336&postcount=2


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> WHICH one is he??????
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6146336&postcount=2





Was wondering when you  were going to see that one!!



Sic 'em Keebs!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Was wondering when you  were going to see that one!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sic 'em Keebs!!!


 *I* for one am 'fended!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It's BAD when I get a phone call to see if I "noticed" anything on the board this morning!!



I noticed Otis was gone,,what else is new?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> *I* for one am 'fended!!



From what,it appears that he stays in sports and politics.Tells me he has no idea what goes on in the real world.
He just likesto watch over priced men play


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 22, 2011)

heylo


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> WHICH one is he??????
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6146336&postcount=2


----------



## slip (Jul 22, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> heylo



Mornin Seth.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> I noticed Otis was gone,,what else is new?


 I had not seen that!!  Hhhhmmmmmm



Jeff Raines said:


> From what,it appears that he stays in sports and politics.Tells me he has no idea what goes on in the real world.
> He just likesto watch over priced men play


Still 'fends me, who is HE to judge?!?!



Seth carter said:


> heylo


yo, kiddo!



mudracing101 said:


>


 what you laffin at?!?! YOU'RE a "campfire" person!



slip said:


> Mornin Seth.


 talk about "rubbin it in"!
 Now go do some mod'ing to that guy that offended me!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I had not seen that!!  Hhhhmmmmmm
> 
> 
> Still 'fends me, who is HE to judge?!?!
> ...



The fact that he thinks we're creepy, i think its funny. I think we should just start hanging out  with him till he gets to know us better


----------



## slip (Jul 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I had not seen that!!  Hhhhmmmmmm
> 
> 
> Still 'fends me, who is HE to judge?!?!
> ...



Not rubbing it in at all, just razzing him for staying up late and sleeping in late, like me.


Gotta get up "early" for the blast tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> The fact that he thinks we're creepy, i think its funny. I think we should just start hanging out  with him till he gets to know us better


I've started it, now go help me out!!



slip said:


> Not rubbing it in at all, just razing him for staying up late and sleeping in late, like me.
> 
> 
> Gotta get up "early" for the blast tomorrow.


  How big a cooler do I need???????


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I've started it, now go help me out!!
> 
> 
> How big a cooler do I need???????



where you at


----------



## slip (Jul 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How big a cooler do I need???????



Something big enough for a few bags of frozen and a bag of fresh, like bigger then a lunch box. And bring ice or a frozen jug so it doesnt thaw at all, it'll be hot out there


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> where you at


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6146336#post6146336



slip said:


> Something big enough for a few bags of frozen and a bag of fresh, like bigger then a lunch box. And bring ice or a frozen jug so it doesnt thaw at all, it'll be hot out there


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6146336#post6146336



I already found ya


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I already found ya


 I know!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 22, 2011)

slip said:


> Not rubbing it in at all, just razing him for staying up late and sleeping in late, like me.



Now,that you're a hifalutin mod,ya gots to learn english.

Razing him,mean you demolished him

Razzing means teasing

course,don't know that you'd want to tease him either


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2011)

slip said:


> Something big enough for a few bags of frozen and a bag of fresh, like bigger then a lunch box. And bring ice or a frozen jug so it doesnt thaw at all, it'll be hot out there





HEY SLIP, I'll trade ya couple of boxes of shells for some garden goodies??

Couple of cucs, squash, and mebbe some okra??


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> HEY SLIP, I'll trade ya couple of boxes of shells for some garden goodies??
> 
> Couple of cucs, squash, and mebbe some okra??



I love to see bartering trades...........


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> HEY SLIP, I'll trade ya couple of boxes of shells for some garden goodies??
> 
> Couple of kooks, squash, and mebbe some okra??



whatch out slip,he'll try to trade ya capt.quirk and rutt


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 22, 2011)

slip said:


> Mornin Seth.



ive been up since 11:30


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 22, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> whatch out slip,he'll try to trade ya capt.quirk and rutt


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2011)

What a wonderful day it's been....

Go to run some errands and the truck starts skippin a little bit (just got it out of the shop-$375.00) 

'check engine' light comes back on. 

Run some errands (forgot one) 

Stop to get gas,(for lawnmower) pump doesn't work 

Try again, nope

Pull up to next pump (don't work) 

Have to stand in line behind 11 people that are buying $10.00 worth ($3.75 gal) and lottery tickets 

Pump works after lady turns it on($115.00 gas for lawnmower) 

Finally make it home( starvin)  make a couple sammiches, start to eat, onion-lettuce-tomato keep fallin off 

Y'all doin alright??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> What a wonderful day it's been....
> 
> Go to run some errands and the truck starts skippin a little bit (just got it out of the shop-$375.00)
> 
> ...



Doin great


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Doin great



Me too


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Me too



i'm lying , i'm still at work and broke


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> What a wonderful day it's been....
> 
> Go to run some errands and the truck starts skippin a little bit (just got it out of the shop-$375.00)
> 
> ...


Aaawww 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











mudracing101 said:


> i'm lying , i'm still at work and broke


 I'm glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> whatch out slip,he'll try to trade ya capt.quirk and rutt





Not much difference in those two . . .  Ohhhhhhh wait a minute, Mitch lives in a house and has a job . . .




Jeff C. said:


> Me too





Miz T still coming tomorrow???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> i'm lying , i'm still at work and broke
















Keebs said:


> Aaawww
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Hooked On Quack said:


> Not much difference in those two . . .  Ohhhhhhh wait a minute, Mitch lives in a house and has a job . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yassa Boss!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yassa Boss!!





See sig line . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> See sig line . . .




You must not remember my reply from the other day 


*ROFL!!!*


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not much difference in those two . . .  Ohhhhhhh wait a minute, Mitch lives in a house and has a job . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dooood!! I just spat my cold beer!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 22, 2011)

Howdy folks...sure is hawt out there!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You must not remember my reply from the other day
> 
> 
> *ROFL!!!*




Wasn't sure what you were referring to.




BBQBOSS said:


> Dooood!! I just spat my cold beer!




Sorry bro, nuttin but drunkin luv here!!




boneboy96 said:


> Howdy folks...sure is hawt out there!






BONER!!!!   See you tomorrow, or still not sure??


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wasn't sure what you were referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo, you going to da blast??  Me and tripod will be dere.


----------



## slip (Jul 22, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Howdy folks...sure is hawt out there!



Sho is ....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yo, you going to da blast??  Me and tripod will be dere.




You know it Badboy, gonna be dere wit bells on and a thong!!!





slip said:


> Sho is ....





THATZ all you got "Sho is . . ."




It's a sad sad day, when the newly incorporated Moderator can only come up with that . . .


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's a sad sad day, when the newly incorporated Moderator can only come up with that . . .



He's busy multi-tasking now, gotta keep it brief sometimes.


----------



## slip (Jul 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> THATZ all you got "Sho is . . ."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotta keep busy and earn that first pay check.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wasn't sure what you were referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be down there tomorrow at some point in the morning...probably not in time for breakfast though.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2011)

243Savage said:


> He's busy multi-tasking now, gotta keep it brief sometimes.





slip said:


> Gotta keep busy and earn that first pay check.


careful Moppett, you got an Admin tailin ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> I'll be down there tomorrow at some point in the morning...probably not in time for breakfast though.




See ya there, Bob!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm out ya'll have a good weekend


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2011)

Y'all get out of the way.....Mud and Keebs'll be comin tru here direckly


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out ya'll have a good weekend





Jeff C. said:


> Y'all get out of the way.....Mud and Keebs'll be comin tru here direckly



See Ya Mud, good luck with the race this weekend!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out ya'll have a good weekend





Jeff C. said:


> Y'all get out of the way.....Mud and Keebs'll be comin tru here direckly





Keebs said:


> See Ya Mud, good luck with the race this weekend!!!!!!!!!



See what I mean   He bout run over me


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> See what I mean   He bout run over me


 I'll have a word with him 'bout that next week, but at least you knew it was coming!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'll have a word with him 'bout that next week, but at least you knew it was coming!



He hit dat 4 kwenty on da head!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2011)

I was gonna go cut a little grass this evenin until it came a little shower and wet everything


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You know it Badboy, gonna be dere wit bells on and a thong!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet! Glad you're gonna get to see me!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 22, 2011)

It's beer-thir........... uuumm, I mean quitting time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2011)

keebs said:


> It's beer-thir........... Uuumm, i mean quitting time!



*bam!!!*


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 22, 2011)

Ughhhhhhhh I have poison ivy on my right knee and hand.  Itching is about to drive me crazy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 22, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I hear ya. This is my first week of no job and I am going stir crazy. You can only send so many resumes out a day. Too bad it's not deer season.



Hang in there.  I started a new one this week so things will come around for you too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2011)

243Savage said:


> He's busy multi-tasking now, gotta keep it brief sometimes.




Are you stawkin me???  I'm thankin you got a HOQ button that tracks me down??




slip said:


> Gotta keep busy and earn that first pay check.




I think you got stage fright, skeered to pull it out and use it . . .





BBQBOSS said:


> Sweet! Glad you're gonna get to see me!




Yesssssssssssssss!!


My nanner's dancing!!





boneboy96 said:


> Ughhhhhhhh I have poison ivy on my right knee and hand.  Itching is about to drive me crazy.





Er uhm okie dokie, you got it anywheres else???


Hope ya don't mind if I refrain  shakin yo hand tomorrow . . .


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 22, 2011)

Afternoon Folks!!!! Congrats Slip 


How yall doin?


----------



## slip (Jul 22, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Afternoon Folks!!!! Congrats Slip
> 
> 
> How yall doin?



Hey Snow. Thanks...

Doin good here, yall?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 22, 2011)

slip said:


> Hey Snow. Thanks...
> 
> Doin good here, yall?



Glad to hear it! 

Good here too  Tryin to get some cow share stuff figured out, a plan for the milkin parlor drawn out and how to come up with all the $ to get this all done


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Afternoon Folks!!!! Congrats Slip
> 
> 
> How yall doin?






Mmmmmmmmm, udders . . .


----------



## slip (Jul 22, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Glad to hear it!
> 
> Good here too  Tryin to get some cow share stuff figured out, a plan for the milkin parlor drawn out and how to come up with all the $ to get this all done



Best of luck to yall. It aint easy, but its livin right.

Your avatar reminds me of storys from my G-grandmother.... when she was young (still in school?) she would milk her's every morning before school ... and the cow would fall alseep and lean on her She said as a young'un she always worried about it falling over and smashing her

Yeah, i dont remember if i told you that one before or not but i think of it every time i see your avatar.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmmmmm, udders . . .



hairy ones at that


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2011)

slip said:


> Best of luck to yall. It aint easy, but its livin right.
> 
> Your avatar reminds me of storys from my G-grandmother.... when she was young (still in school?) she would milk her's every morning before school ... and the cow would fall alseep and lean on her She said as a young'un she always worried about it falling over and smashing her
> 
> Yeah, i dont remember if i told you that one before or not but i think of it every time i see your avatar.






If you was to milk me, I'd fall asleep and lean on ya too . .




Er uhm, dat didn't come out right???


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Are you stawkin me???  I'm thankin you got a HOQ button that tracks me down??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The secret hands free handshake will work just fine Quack!       P   P   P


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> The secret hands free handshake will work just fine Quack!       P   P   P





We ain't crossin swords again . . .


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 22, 2011)

slip said:


> Best of luck to yall. It aint easy, but its livin right.
> 
> Your avatar reminds me of storys from my G-grandmother.... when she was young (still in school?) she would milk her's every morning before school ... and the cow would fall alseep and lean on her She said as a young'un she always worried about it falling over and smashing her
> 
> Yeah, i dont remember if i told you that one before or not but i think of it every time i see your avatar.



Yup, its payin dividends in many ways  

I don't remember if ya mentioned it before or not  But I can relate  Nuttin like waitin for the teeter totterin 700lb cow to come crashin down on ya


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 22, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Yup, its payin dividends in many ways
> 
> I don't remember if ya mentioned it before or not  But I can relate  Nuttin like waitin for the teeter totterin 700lb cow to come crashin down on ya






Welllllllll, I ain't hit 700lbs, but datz my goal . . .


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Welllllllll, I ain't hit 700lbs, but datz my goal . . .



big girlz need luv to!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2011)

Home Sweet Home 

Stopped by the Blast on the way back through Macon. Man it's gonna be a good one. Every vendor there is awesome. I took a picture of that huge live buck they have there, and he is a sho nuff hoss, but for some reason it isn't showing up on my SD card...
Saw lots of familiar faces there too..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Home Sweet Home
> 
> Stopped by the Blast on the way back through Macon. Man it's gonna be a good one. Every vendor there is awesome. I took a picture of that huge live buck they have there, and he is a sho nuff hoss, but for some reason it isn't showing up on my SD card...
> Saw lots of familiar faces there too..



 Welcome back ol boy!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Welcome back ol boy!!!


Ol' is right. Dang I'm tired. I need a vacation to recover from vacation.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ol' is right. Dang I'm tired. I need a vacation to recover from vacation.



I'm sure your eyes and neck are strained!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 22, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Welllllllll, I ain't hit 700lbs, but datz my goal . . .






BBQBOSS said:


> big girlz need luv to!!


Baby got back  


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Home Sweet Home
> 
> Stopped by the Blast on the way back through Macon. Man it's gonna be a good one. Every vendor there is awesome. I took a picture of that huge live buck they have there, and he is a sho nuff hoss, but for some reason it isn't showing up on my SD card...
> Saw lots of familiar faces there too..


From the look of the pics, yall had a terrific time!!! That sunset was amazing


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Glad to hear it!
> 
> Good here too  Tryin to get some cow share stuff figured out, a plan for the milkin parlor drawn out and how to come up with all the $ to get this all done




Hey schmoo....hopefully it all work out!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm sure your eyes and neck are strained!!!






SnowHunter said:


> Baby got back
> 
> From the look of the pics, yall had a terrific time!!! That sunset was amazing



Thanks Sis. How are y'all doin?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey schmoo....hopefully it all work out!!!


Oh yeah, it will... I think we got most of the stuff already, so that helps  

Hi Shmoo! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thanks Sis. How are y'all doin?



We doin.. hawt! My okra n long mater plant are toast, Bluebell busted through the wire  Oh well.. just gotta replant 

Yall enjoy, off to evenin chores!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Oh yeah, it will... I think we got most of the stuff already, so that helps
> 
> Hi Shmoo!
> 
> ...



Have a goodun' Farmbabe..


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Home Sweet Home
> 
> Stopped by the Blast on the way back through Macon. Man it's gonna be a good one. Every vendor there is awesome. I took a picture of that huge live buck they have there, and he is a sho nuff hoss, but for some reason it isn't showing up on my SD card...
> Saw lots of familiar faces there too..


Welcome Back Bro!!........Can't wait till our time at SGI this October!!!!.........BTW...I think your opinion has been called for in the severe weather thread!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Welcome Back Bro!!........Can't wait till our time at SGI this October!!!!.........BTW...I think your opinion has been called for in the severe weather thread!!


I provided photo evidence for DDD's theory..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Welcome Back Bro!!........Can't wait till our time at SGI this October!!!!.........BTW...I think your opinion has been called for in the severe weather thread!!




I reckon erybody went to bed so they could get up early for breakfast


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon erybody went to bed so they could get up early for breakfast


Good idea. I'm gonna go see if my bed remembers me..
Y'all have a goodun' and make sure you get down to the Blast tomorrow, it is one of the better ones I've been to yet.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon erybody went to bed so they could get up early for breakfast



Yup, Me too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good idea. I'm gonna go see if my bed remembers me..
> Y'all have a goodun' and make sure you get down to the Blast tomorrow, it is one of the better ones I've been to yet.



Yep..I'm gonna call it also....lookin forward to seein folks tomorrow


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 22, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon erybody went to bed so they could get up early for breakfast





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good idea. I'm gonna go see if my bed remembers me..
> Y'all have a goodun' and make sure you get down to the Blast tomorrow, it is one of the better ones I've been to yet.


Good night, and welcome home!!



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Yup, Me too!


UUUUMM........In case you didn't notice you're still here!!

And You might want to update your sig line!!



Jeff C. said:


> Yep..I'm gonna call it also....lookin forward to seein folks tomorrow


Later Jeff!!.......Hope to see Ya'll tomorrow!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 22, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I provided photo evidence for DDD's theory..


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 22, 2011)

G'mornin to whoever is still here.
Come into the office tonight,and the boss has left us 3 dozen krispy kreme donuts.

Coke,coffee and donuts....I'ma be like a spider monkey on crack


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2011)

Blast off time drivelers.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Blast off time drivelers.




Mornin GIW!!! You headed down there??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Blast off time drivelers.



Thanks for the coffee and breakfast GIW. I'll just sit here and enjoy it while all the other Waders head down for breakfast at the Crack Barrel.....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2011)

Late start but I'm headed out soon...................


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 23, 2011)

We missed breakfast with the crew but we are heading over to the Blast, to give Paul, Otis and Self some Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----. Maybe give them some counseling?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Late start but I'm headed out soon...................





YaraG. said:


> We missed breakfast with the crew but we are heading over to the Blast, to give Paul, Otis and Self some Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----. Maybe give them some counseling?



Slow pokes...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Truly inspirational.  Not to mention insightful.


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2011)

Blast was good, just way to many people. Between the crowd and the constant duck,predator, and elk calls .... it was a lot to take in.

Got to put a few faces with the names, and see some old friends again.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2011)

slip said:


> Blast was good, just way to many people. Between the crowd and the constant duck,predator, and elk calls .... it was a lot to take in.
> 
> Got to put a few faces with the names, and see some old friends again.


So which call did you respond to best?


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 23, 2011)

Where is Hankus ? I got something for him.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 23, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Where is Hankus ? I got something for him.



This should bring him around


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2011)

slip said:


> Blast was good, just way to many people. Between the crowd and the constant duck,predator, and elk calls .... it was a lot to take in.
> 
> Got to put a few faces with the names, and see some old friends again.


 So good to see you, Moppett and tell your Mom the same for me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2011)

Twas a good day!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2011)

slip said:


> Blast was good, just way to many people. Between the crowd and the constant duck,predator, and elk calls .... it was a lot to take in.
> 
> Got to put a few faces with the names, and see some old friends again.



Dang slip.....I had some blueberry jam for you, Mom, and Dad. Jared and I will get it by there one day soon.

Congrats young man!!! 

Sorry I wasn't able to spend more time with some of the others that were there today.....glad to touch base though


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 23, 2011)

Good to see everybody at the Blast today!     Can't wait to see some pics.       And Slip, tell your mom "sorry" again for me.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2011)

slip said:


> Blast was good, just way to many people. Between the crowd and the constant duck,predator, and elk calls .... it was a lot to take in.
> 
> Got to put a few faces with the names, and see some old friends again.






I agree Slip, I don't do well in crowds either . . .






By the way, why did you "flinch" everytime I touched you??


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> So good to see you, Moppett and tell your Mom the same for me!


Was good to see you too Keebs.


Jeff C. said:


> Dang slip.....I had some blueberry jam for you, Mom, and Dad. Jared and I will get it by there one day soon.
> 
> Congrats young man!!!
> 
> Sorry I wasn't able to spend more time with some of the others that were there today.....glad to touch base though





boneboy96 said:


> Good to see everybody at the Blast today!     Can't wait to see some pics.       And Slip, tell your mom "sorry" again for me.


Its all good


Hooked On Quack said:


> I agree Slip, I don't do well in crowds either . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, i dunno ....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2011)

slip said:


> Oh, i dunno ....


Always remember the sequence when dealing with Quack is; Goose, Goose, DUCK!!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Always remember the sequence when dealing with Quack is; Goose, Goose, DUCK!!!!



Well, i guess i got lucky then ... but i saw a game warden arresting Quack at one time, wasnt sure if Quack just whooped him that bad at twista or if he just happend to fall under "DUCK" ... you know, wrong place wrong time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2011)

slip said:


> Well, i guess i got lucky then ... but i saw a game warden arresting Quack at one time, wasnt sure if Quack just whooped him that bad at twista or if he just happend to fall under "DUCK" ... you know, wrong place wrong time.


I imagine that it was the second "goose" that got him locked up..


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 23, 2011)

Would like to have been there and seen all ya'll, but still working on Mama's wellhouse.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 23, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I agree Slip, I don't do well in crowds either . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



slip flinchhh????????.....

Where's Bigox?


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey folks


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Hey folks



Howdy Tpaw.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So which call did you respond to best?


I don't know about slip, but I just about backhanded one of them fools on a duck call that went off about three feet behind me!!..........Does that count as a response??



Hooked On Quack said:


> By the way, why did you "flinch" everytime I touched you??


I heard slip wasn't the only one with a flinching problem!!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 23, 2011)

slip said:


> Howdy Tpaw.


You're a mod now?!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 23, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> slip flinchhh????????.....
> 
> Where's Bigox?






Okay, so mebbe I jumped a lil when you grabbed my buttocks . . .  



I was just hoping it was Mz  T!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I don't know about slip, but I just about backhanded one of them fools on a duck call that went off about three feet behind me!!..........Does that count as a response??


Yeah, my wife was less than impressed with all of the calls going on. They need to access one of the remote areas in the back, that wasn't being used for those guys.


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> You're a mod now?!



Yessir, i are indeed.

How have you been?


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey Quack, i remembered on the way home that i forgot to bring you eggs like i had said before. Ill bring some to you next time we meet again though.

It was nice to meet you, thanks for the ammo.
I think this weekend im going to teach mom to shoot that thing.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 23, 2011)

slip said:


> Yessir, i are indeed.
> 
> How have you been?


He was given the powers so he could police Seth's spelling...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 23, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yeah, my wife was less than impressed with all of the calls going on. They need to access one of the remote areas in the back, that wasn't being used for those guys.


It was bad enough trying to talk to someone when they were going off, but I could have sworn that dude did it on purpose!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2011)

Hhhhmmm, nursing a Wiser's and just now fixin to put the steaks on the grill........... BUT, spent a good part of the day with some of my fav folks, did some gardening (Slip, we need to talk, your okra puts mine to SHAME!), did the daily critter duties AND got my roll around island put in the kitchen today!  LIfe is good!


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmm, nursing a Wiser's and just now fixin to put the steaks on the grill........... BUT, spent a good part of the day with some of my fav folks, did some gardening (Slip, we need to talk, your okra puts mine to SHAME!), did the daily critter duties AND got my roll around island put in the kitchen today!  LIfe is good!



Glad you like it Keebs, ill bring you more frozen to chehaw.


Oh yeah, and that purple tomato, thats the way it's spoze to look
Promise


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 23, 2011)

Keebs !!!

Slide one of them Wisers and a diet coke my way !

I will be so ready to see 8 am.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2011)

slip said:


> Glad you like it Keebs, ill bring you more frozen to chehaw.
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, and that purple tomato, thats the way it's spoze to look
> Promise


THAT was my next question to you!!  We both wondered 'bout that!  We need to talk variety differences!



Sirduke said:


> Keebs !!!
> 
> Slide one of them Wisers and a diet coke my way !
> 
> I will be so ready to see 8 am.


I'd fix you one in a heartbeat, darlin'!!  I showed off your handy work today, it was "much admired"!!


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> THAT was my next question to you!!  We both wondered 'bout that!  We need to talk variety differences!



Thats the "Cherokee purple" i've talked about in the past.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cherokee_purple


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2011)

slip said:


> Thats the "Cherokee purple" i've talked about in the past.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cherokee_purple


 Gotcha, now what kinda okra??  Mine get that big & they're too dang tuff to eat!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmm, nursing a Wiser's and just now fixin to put the steaks on the grill........... BUT, spent a good part of the day with some of my fav folks, did some gardening (Slip, we need to talk, your okra puts mine to SHAME!), did the daily critter duties AND got my roll around island put in the kitchen today!  LIfe is good!


Good to put my arms around you today!!.........Sorry you had to leave so soon!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good to put my arms around you today!!.........Sorry you had to leave so soon!!


 You give da Bestest Hugs!!!!   if some folks hada come straight there instead of going out to eat................   I'm juss sayin..............


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You give da Bestest Hugs!!!!   if some folks hada come straight there instead of going out to eat................   I'm juss sayin..............


......Got to put my arms around another couple of good folks at lunch!!...........Had to spread the love around!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> ......Got to put my arms around another couple of good folks at lunch!!...........Had to spread the love around!!


I unnerstan, I just did catch them 2 myself, they were heading out as I was in line to get tickets............ hhhmmm, I seem to recall them saying they were coming back, oh wait, that was Matty that said that too, never mind!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 23, 2011)

Pics uploaded .... http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=6150031&posted=1#post6150031


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2011)

YARA!!!!!!!!! You're lighter than a sack of horse feed!!!


----------



## YaraDV. (Jul 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> YARA!!!!!!!!! You're lighter than a sack of horse feed!!!



Awe ... I wuv you mama Keebs! It is always good seeing you, even if it was for a hot minute or two.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2011)

YaraG. said:


> Awe ... I wuv you mama Keebs! It is always good seeing you, even if it was for a hot minute or two.


Short time is better than no time with this bunch!!  
Ok, just took the steaks up, time to chow down, chill & CRASH!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Short time is better than no time with this bunch!!
> Ok, just took the steaks up, time to chow down, chill & CRASH!!!



Night Keebs, was good seeing you ....


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You give da Bestest Hugs!!!!



I've always thought he did too



.

What's up y'all,it's my Friday


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 23, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You give da Bestest Hugs!!!!





Jeff Raines said:


> I've always thought he did too


Awwe Jeff!!........You need a hug too??


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 23, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Awwe Jeff!!........You need a hug too??



.............


----------



## Keebs (Jul 23, 2011)

slip said:


> Night Keebs, was good seeing you ....


Cody, ALWAYS a pleasure to see you, kiddo!  



Jeff Raines said:


> I've always thought he did too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Awwe Jeff!!........You need a hug too??



OH*my*gawd, perfectly grilled steak, skrimp (not Jeff's but close), red baked tater with garlic butter dipping sauce, turn me over 'cause I am DONE!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 24, 2011)

Niters all!


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Niters all!



Night BB, was good to see you too.

Liked your hair-do btw


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2011)

Sunday Sunday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2011)

A special alarm clock for Money Man!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2011)

Mornin' GIW, MIG.....headin out to go pick up the "Millionaire".

Have a good'un today folks!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' GIW, MIG.....headin out to go pick up the "Millionaire".
> 
> Have a good'un today folks!!!



I knew it!!!! Somebody has to drive Quack home..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2011)

slip said:


> Hey Quack, i remembered on the way home that i forgot to bring you eggs like i had said before. Ill bring some to you next time we meet again though.
> 
> It was nice to meet you, thanks for the ammo.
> I think this weekend im going to teach mom to shoot that thing.





Good meeting you and your mom lil bro!!

Dawn and I thank you for the fresh vegetables!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good meeting you and your mom lil bro!!
> 
> Dawn and I thank you for the fresh vegetables!!!


Hey, how you feeling today?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey, how you feeling today?





Much better thanks, I think between not eating anything and being geeked up on caffeine had me feeling poorly yesterday.



Thanks so much for the relish, and great to see ya'll again!!


Where's yo pics??


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Much better thanks, I think between not eating anything and being geeked up on caffeine had me feeling poorly yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well don't be doing that anymore, you had me worried to death!!
Did you get a smile from MIz Dawn with that delivery??
And thank YOU for the jars!!
I ain't got to them, I love taking them, I love seeing everyone post them but dangit, it's a pain in the rear to get them on this thing, resize & post!  I'll get on it in a bit, trying to make myself put up more maters, got to before they go bad on me..........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 24, 2011)

HEY, BONEBOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!













How YOU doing today???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm outta here, got to go to a 3 yr old's Birthday party at the "Fun Factory" in Milledgeville . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm outta here, got to go to a 3 yr old's Birthday party at the "Fun Factory" in Milledgeville . . .


Fun Factory, you sure that's a place for a 3 yr. old??


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm outta here, got to go to a 3 yr old's Birthday party at the "Fun Factory" in Milledgeville . . .



Milledgeville? Ain't that the town that gots the nuthouse?
Sounds like the perfect spot fer someone named "Quack"!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 24, 2011)

evening driveby off to do hw


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2011)

The "Millionaire" is back


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 24, 2011)

Evening all....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2011)

Evenin' hl74....


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 24, 2011)

Evening Jeff How are you?


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm tired, hungry, and lonely!
Where the heck is everybody?


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 24, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> I'm tired, hungry, and lonely!
> Where the heck is everybody?



Hey Chuck i think i scared everyone off....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Evening Jeff How are you?



Kind of like chuck, except for the lonely part  



chuckb7718 said:


> I'm tired, hungry, and lonely!
> Where the heck is everybody?




Howdy chuckster  Well, two of those can easily be remedied....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Hey Chuck i think i scared everyone off....



HL74,  I seriously doubt that.   It has just been slow today.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Kind of like chuck, except for the lonely part
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like you guys need to eat dinner then go to bed..lol..
Me i'm waiting on the baby to zonk out so i can...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> HL74,  I seriously doubt that.   It has just been slow today.



Hi GIW 



huntinglady74 said:


> Sounds like you guys need to eat dinner then go to bed..lol..
> Me i'm waiting on the baby to zonk out so i can...



I tried that last night......it didn't work then, so I'mon try somethin else tonight


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 24, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Hey Chuck i think i scared everyone off....




Naw, you ain't scared em off.....they just too lazy to log in!



Jeff C. said:


> Howdy chuckster  Well, two of those can easily be remedied....



Howdo yo self, Jeffrey!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi GIW
> 
> 
> 
> I tried that last night......it didn't work then, so I'mon try somethin else tonight



evening Chief


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 24, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> HL74,  I seriously doubt that.   It has just been slow today.



LOL Thanks Gobble.. How are you?


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi GIW
> 
> 
> 
> I tried that last night......it didn't work then, so I'mon try somethin else tonight



Tell meabout it..this baby don't stop bumping his head learning to walk i'm never gonna get any sleep..He's done found a whole new world..


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 24, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Naw, you ain't scared em off.....they just too lazy to log in!
> 
> 
> 
> Howdo yo self, Jeffrey!



Chuck that could be true..


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> The "Millionaire" is back


Welcome home  Millionaire


chuckb7718 said:


> I'm tired, hungry, and lonely!
> Where the heck is everybody?


Howdy chuckb


gobbleinwoods said:


> HL74,  I seriously doubt that.   It has just been slow today.



Yeah, been real slow ....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Naw, you ain't scared em off.....they just too lazy to log in!
> 
> 
> 
> Howdo yo self, Jeffrey!



Purty good Chuck....just got back from a 12 hr drive. Like you said "tired and hungry". 

Nice yote!!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 24, 2011)

slip said:


> Welcome home  Millionaire
> 
> Howdy chuckb
> 
> ...



Slip i think they all scared of you...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> The "Millionaire" is back



Hey big money, lemme' hold a dollah'..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2011)

slip said:


> Welcome home  Millionaire
> 
> Howdy chuckb
> 
> ...



He said to tell you he's got another bag full of Aluminum cans....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey big money, lemme' hold a dollah'..




He came back with about 70-11 of 'em


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 24, 2011)

Miguel he said tell you sorry but he had to keep his money or he wouldn't be the Rich man no more.. That if he loaned to you he would have to give to all the little people...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Miguel he said tell you sorry but he had to keep his money or he wouldn't be the Rich man no more.. That if he loaned to you he would have to give to all the little people...



Ouch!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fun Factory, you sure that's a place for a 3 yr. old??




Kinda like a ChuckeCheeze, BUT they did have a VIP room!!





chuckb7718 said:


> Milledgeville? Ain't that the town that gots the nuthouse?
> Sounds like the perfect spot fer someone named "Quack"!





This coming from da SPAZZZZZZZZ!!




Jeff C. said:


> The "Millionaire" is back





Give my boyyyyyyy a dolla!!!




Oh, and by da way, Mz T's got some GOOD suga!!!


Mmmmmmm Hmmmmmmm!!



Guess Keebs ain't gonna post any pics??



Later ya'll, got another big day tomorrow . . .


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 24, 2011)

Okay....No one's here for 67 hours, but I go let the dog pee and poop and drivlers come outta the woodwork!
Now it's time fer bed!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda like a ChuckeCheeze, BUT they did have a VIP room!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jared said to tell ya, "she ain't gettin my money, so you owe her a dolla for the suga"


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Okay, we be back from the beach. 
The girls had a good time toodling around town while i fished. Now, let me tell you what kind of weekend i had:
Friday night: put out 4 crab traps off dock and started fishing with some berkeley gulps after putting hydroglow light on water. Every 30 minutes or so, I'd yank the traps up to close the doors. Ya'll, the fishheads would be covered by these disgusting snails! I'd pull them off and sling them as far as i could but they just kept coming. Didn't get a single bite on rod and reel and never saw a fish bigger than 3 inches around the light. Gave up at 2am and went to the hotel after getting ONE lousy crab. 
Saturday morning: went trout fishing on the grass flats. Drank more beer than i have all the rest of the year combined. Cloudy day, forgot sunscreen, went straight from red to purple on the sunburn meter. Killed a pinfish when i set the hook on him. had one more crab in the trap. We quit about 3pm.
Saturday night: Flounder gigging heaven! Everywhere we went we found fresh beds and a couple of times was able to follow the beds to fish. Saw lots of small flounders, but we started nailing some big ones. The water was clear and it was so awesome to see the outline of the fish buried in the sand with just the eyes looking around. We ended up staying out till daylight. Gigged a total of 10 flounder and a dozen crabs, and probably saw at least 25 other flounder that were 6 inches long or smaller.
So...... i got some fish and crabs in the freezer, ears and forehead still on fire, and i don't even want to think what the total cost of this weekend was!
Glad to be home......


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 24, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This coming from da SPAZZZZZZZZ!!:



Oh quit whining, chicken!
I got to lay my head in 'Bug's lap!
You're just jealous!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, we be back from the beach.
> The girls had a good time toodling around town while i fished. Now, let me tell you what kind of weekend i had:
> Friday night: put out 4 crab traps off dock and started fishing with some berkeley gulps after putting hydroglow light on water. Every 30 minutes or so, I'd yank the traps up to close the doors. Ya'll, the fishheads would be covered by these disgusting snails! I'd pull them off and sling them as far as i could but they just kept coming. Didn't get a single bite on rod and reel and never saw a fish bigger than 3 inches around the light. Gave up at 2am and went to the hotel after getting ONE lousy crab.
> Saturday morning: went trout fishing on the grass flats. Drank more beer than i have all the rest of the year combined. Cloudy day, forgot sunscreen, went straight from red to purple on the sunburn meter. Killed a pinfish when i set the hook on him. had one more crab in the trap. We quit about 3pm.
> ...



Drank more beer than the rest of the year combined?

You go Robert!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, we be back from the beach.
> The girls had a good time toodling around town while i fished. Now, let me tell you what kind of weekend i had:
> Friday night: put out 4 crab traps off dock and started fishing with some berkeley gulps after putting hydroglow light on water. Every 30 minutes or so, I'd yank the traps up to close the doors. Ya'll, the fishheads would be covered by these disgusting snails! I'd pull them off and sling them as far as i could but they just kept coming. Didn't get a single bite on rod and reel and never saw a fish bigger than 3 inches around the light. Gave up at 2am and went to the hotel after getting ONE lousy crab.
> Saturday morning: went trout fishing on the grass flats. Drank more beer than i have all the rest of the year combined. Cloudy day, forgot sunscreen, went straight from red to purple on the sunburn meter. Killed a pinfish when i set the hook on him. had one more crab in the trap. We quit about 3pm.
> ...



Other than the sunburn, sounds like you had a fruitful saltwater outing afterall


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Drank more beer than the rest of the year combined?
> 
> You go Robert!!!


I don't drink much. Think i had a six-pack or so. 


Jeff C. said:


> Other than the sunburn, sounds like you had a fruitful saltwater outing afterall


Saturday night for sure. The rest of the weekend was pretty disappointing. The wild thing was that all those fish are living in bath water. I mean, the water was actually hot.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2011)

I know why there are very few long haired mechanics


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't drink much. Think i had a six-pack or so.
> 
> Saturday night for sure. The rest of the weekend was pretty disappointing. The wild thing was that all those fish are living in bath water. I mean, the water was actually hot.



It's been a long time since I've done it, but yeah I remember that. You didn't keep any of dem snails


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2011)

Hankus said:


> I know why there are very few long haired mechanics




I've got a buddy that knows too!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I don't drink much. Think i had a six-pack or so.



I'm an or so kinda feller still


----------



## Hankus (Jul 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got a buddy that knows too!!



Climbin all round under that Mazda was rough on my ol head 



The use of a cold wrench alleviated much of the pain


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> It's been a long time since I've done it, but yeah I remember that. You didn't keep any of dem snails



Ummm........no.
Them thangs were stanky and i'm pretty sure they are not the "escargot" we eat in restaurants.


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Ummm........no.
> Them thangs were stanky and i'm pretty sure they are not the "escargot" we eat in restaurants.



We coulda gave it a try ..... Redneck escargot


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2011)

Well now, that was weird!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2011)

Hankus said:


> Climbin all round under that Mazda was rough on my ol head
> 
> 
> 
> The use of a cold wrench alleviated much of the pain



Sounds like "you showed it"....



rhbama3 said:


> Ummm........no.
> Them thangs were stanky and i'm pretty sure they are not the "escargot" we eat in restaurants.



WE??


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 24, 2011)

hey all


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2011)

slip said:


> We coulda gave it a try ..... Redneck escargot


you first. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well now, that was weird!!!


whut?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you first.
> 
> whut?



I lost GON for a few minutes.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I lost GON for a few minutes.



Slip was trying to ride herd without training wheels.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Slip was trying to ride herd without training wheels.


So his elbow leaned on the red button huh?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So his elbow leaned on the red button huh?



just getting some street cred.


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> you first.


Everybody says that!!


rhbama3 said:


> Slip was trying to ride herd without training wheels.


It was _not_ me.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> So his elbow leaned on the red button huh?



I keep trying to tell Savage, ill never learn what that button does if he doesnt let me press it .... 8 or 9 times.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey Seth. 

Hey Jeff C!!!! We made some of dat skrimps down in Florduh on Friday night and had a small bag or two left over. Peeled it, dropped it in a frying pan with some butter, garlic and some cajun dustins and heated it up real good like. Then plated it up and sprinkled some shredded fresh Parmesan cheese over it. MMMM MMM MMMM MMM MMM


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2011)

slip said:


> I keep trying to tell Savage, ill never learn what that button does if he doesnt let me press it .... 8 or 9 times.



243 Savage is like a wife, he only hears what he wants to hear..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Seth.
> 
> Hey Jeff C!!!! We made some of dat skrimps down in Florduh on Friday night and had a small bag or two left over. Peeled it, dropped it in a frying pan with some butter, garlic and some cajun dustins and heated it up real good like. Then plated it up and sprinkled some shredded fresh Parmesan cheese over it. MMMM MMM MMMM MMM MMM



Dang...erybody eatin skrimp but me


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang...erybody eatin skrimp but me



I got one pack of those Slidell skrimp left. Man, those things are good!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang...erybody eatin skrimp but me


Not me we had fried squash, fried okra, Fresh green beans, sliced cucumber, and tomatoes, cole slaw, corn on the cob, and cornbread!!........Father in law stopped at a farmers market on the way home from North Carolina this weekend!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I got one pack of those Slidell skrimp left. Man, those things are good!




I may have to make another run  

Hey, I have you a couple jars of blueberry jam for ya. Was supposed to get some bbq sauce from Matt while at the blast and missed that opportunity


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I may have to make another run
> 
> Hey, I have you a couple jars of blueberry jam for ya. Was supposed to get some bbq sauce from Matt while at the blast and missed that opportunity



yeah, the wheels just fell off all the way around as far as matts BBQ sauce. 
Love that blueberry jam! on a big ol Grands butter biscuit....oh my!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Seth.
> 
> Hey Jeff C!!!! We made some of dat skrimps down in Florduh on Friday night and had a small bag or two left over. Peeled it, dropped it in a frying pan with some butter, garlic and some cajun dustins and heated it up real good like. Then plated it up and sprinkled some shredded fresh Parmesan cheese over it. MMMM MMM MMMM MMM MMM



hey you the only one that said hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Not me we had fried squash, fried okra, Fresh green beans, sliced cucumber, and tomatoes, cole slaw, corn on the cob, and cornbread!!........Father in law stopped at a farmers market on the way home from North Carolina this weekend!!




OH man......now that sounds too goood!!! I've been tearin them fresh vegetables up lately myself. I did come home with about 3-4 doz ears of fresh picked Illinois corn today


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I may have to make another run
> 
> Hey, I have you a couple jars of blueberry jam for ya. Was supposed to get some bbq sauce from Matt while at the blast and missed that opportunity


That blueberry jam is some good stuff!! Had a taste of it this morning!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> hey you the only one that said hey



Hey seth, sorry!!! Got caught up in all this food talk


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 24, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> hey you the only one that said hey


I have my moments...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> OH man......now that sounds too goood!!! I've been tearin them fresh vegetables up lately myself. I did come home with about 3-4 doz ears of fresh picked Illinois corn today


The corn we had was fresh from the field........FIL said they was selling it fast as they could bring it in from the field!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 24, 2011)

I gotta go to bed. See ya'll later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> yeah, the wheels just fell off all the way around as far as matts BBQ sauce.
> Love that blueberry jam! on a big ol Grands butter biscuit....oh my!





RUTTNBUCK said:


> That blueberry jam is some good stuff!! Had a taste of it this morning!!



Oh yeah...we got some fresh blackberries today also. Probably just enough for a cobbler (droolin)

Bama, I'll get em to you somehow.

Teri's startin to hide it from me Rutt!!  *she don't know I've stashed a few jars*


----------



## slip (Jul 24, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> hey you the only one that said hey


Hey Seth


rhbama3 said:


> I gotta go to bed. See ya'll later!



Night Bama


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have my moments...



I need to hook you up with a jar of that blueberry



RUTTNBUCK said:


> The corn we had was fresh from the field........FIL said they was selling it fast as they could bring it in from the field!!




Good stuff!!!



rhbama3 said:


> I gotta go to bed. See ya'll later!



TC bama!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 24, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I gotta go to bed. See ya'll later!


Later Bama!!



Jeff C. said:


> Teri's startin to hide it from me Rutt!!  *she don't know I've stashed a few jars*


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm about as wound down as I'm gonna get after 12 hrs. at over 80mph......Catch up with y'all later


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 24, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey seth, sorry!!! Got caught up in all this food talk


hey 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have my moments...






slip said:


> Hey Seth
> 
> 
> Night Bama



ya banned anybody?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 25, 2011)

Another work week starts.   Whoopeeee


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 25, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Another work week starts.   Whoopeeee



Mornin... 

Im a little less than excited...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 25, 2011)

GOOD MORNING Gobblin, BBQ Boss, and to all of the other drivelers that will be waking up sometime today.  Get your butts out of that bed and put your feet on the floor.

Dang, my vacation is over and now it is time to face the real world again.....     I hope that all of you will stay cool today and give a big hug to your significant other and thank them for helping you survive the weekend.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 25, 2011)

Morning Mr. Mike... Welcome to the jungle


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 25, 2011)

I know that Keebs will understand this comment since I was fighting these critters all of last week it seemed.  Some of you may have heard of the proverbial statement of being up to your butt in Alligators and someone forgetting to drain the swamp.  Well I think that I have reached that point...........................


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 25, 2011)

Morning Crew.  Just a flying by to try and catch up on all I missed the last few days.   Ya'll be a having a great day and slide back through later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2011)

G'moanin!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I know that Keebs will understand this comment since I was fighting these critters all of last week it seemed.  Some of you may have heard of the proverbial statement of being up to your butt in Alligators and someone forgetting to drain the swamp.  Well I think that I have reached that point...........................



Nice batch of crocagators you have there.

Mernin everbuddy.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 25, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


>



rhbama is good at cleanin' Koi ponds......he might be able to help out with cleanin' up that pool.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Another work week starts.   Whoopeeee






BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin...
> 
> Im a little less than excited...


Too much birfday excitement, hhhmmm???



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING Gobblin, BBQ Boss, and to all of the other drivelers that will be waking up sometime today.  Get your butts out of that bed and put your feet on the floor.
> 
> Dang, my vacation is over and now it is time to face the real world again.....     I hope that all of you will stay cool today and give a big hug to your significant other and thank them for helping you survive the weekend.






Hooked On Quack said:


> G'moanin!!


hold tight juss a minute!............. 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> rhbama is good at cleanin' Koi ponds......he might be able to help out with cleanin' up that pool.


 Hey there!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2011)

Ya just CAN'T take Quack AnyWhere!!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Too much birfday excitement, hhhmmm???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mornin!  I didnt have a single drink yesterday.  Spent the day doing yardwork, cleaning out my garage and playing with the youngens.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin!  I didnt have a single drink yesterday.  Spent the day doing yardwork, cleaning out my garage and playing with the youngens.



Did you feel empty and lost when you went to bed??


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin!  I didnt have a single drink yesterday.  Spent the day doing yardwork, cleaning out my garage and playing with the youngens.


Well heck, that sounds worth doing again!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you feel empty and lost when you went to bed??


Mornin shuggums!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ya just CAN'T take Quack AnyWhere!!!!!!


Take him straight to county.



BBQBOSS said:


> Mornin!  I didnt have a single drink yesterday.  Spent the day doing yardwork, cleaning out my garage and playing with the youngens.



Those yougens are full of energy. 

Good Morning all!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, it finally happened, the Quackster and Moppett meet!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Well heck, that sounds worth doing again!
> 
> 
> Mornin shuggums!



Mernin Shuggums..



threeleggedpigmy said:


> Take him straight to county.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mernin Shuggums..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning all!


 Mornin Poppapygmy!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin Shuggums..
> 
> 
> Mernin Shuggums..


 Hey WAIT a MINUTE!!!!!!  Youzz cain't have TWO shuggums!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you feel empty and lost when you went to bed??



Naw.... I just sparked up a big ol tater and took care of that.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Well heck, that sounds worth doing again!
> 
> 
> Mornin shuggums!



Well everything except the yardwork and garage stuff.... Theni would need the beers to put up with the youngens.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 25, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Naw.... I just sparked up a big ol tater and took care of that.





As long as you don't spark up any of what Amy Whinehouse was sparkin'up.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 25, 2011)

Morning All.. Hope you all had a good nights sleep..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey WAIT a MINUTE!!!!!!  Youzz cain't have TWO shuggums!!



I am the weekend Shugums, you got him thru the week.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Well everything except the yardwork and garage stuff.... Theni would need the beers to put up with the youngens.


Naawww, time with those precious boys, no matter how trying, soooo worth it!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey WAIT a MINUTE!!!!!!  Youzz cain't have TWO shuggums!!


What??? I can't have an innie and an outie???


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am the weekend Shugums, you got him thru the week.


   well, if'n I gotta share.......................


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What??? I can't have an innie and an outie???


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> As long as you don't spark up any of what Amy Whinehouse was sparkin'up.


I wasn't a fan, but it was still a waste of a life....... so sad.........



huntinglady74 said:


> Morning All.. Hope you all had a good nights sleep..


NO, I was either canning or freezing stuff all night!!  I only put up 6 pints of tomatoes yesterday and 3 pints of bell pepper jelly but sheesh, the way I worked in my sleep, I should have a whole 'nother freezer & pantry full!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I am the weekend Shugums, you got him thru the week.


Except this past weekend, when you two were in the same place.................HMMMMMMMM


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 25, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> As long as you don't spark up any of what Amy Whinehouse was sparkin'up.


BBqboss got a new sparker on saturday, so be careful.


huntinglady74 said:


> Morning All.. Hope you all had a good nights sleep..



Good morning Stranger.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I wasn't a fan, but it was still a waste of a life....... so sad.........
> 
> 
> NO, I was either canning or freezing stuff all night!!  I only put up 6 pints of tomatoes yesterday and 3 pints of bell pepper jelly but sheesh, the way I worked in my sleep, I should have a whole 'nother freezer & pantry full!!



Your body was just telling you it wanted you to make some more...


threeleggedpigmy said:


> BBqboss got a new sparker on saturday, so be careful.
> 
> 
> Good morning Stranger.



Good Morning!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I wasn't a fan, but it was still a waste of a life....... so sad.........
> !


See, you and I differ there. My hearts a little colder when it comes to blatant stupidity (as if you didn't know that one already) If AW had been killed in a plane crash, train wreck, by another drunk driver (you see where I'm goin with this) it would have been truly sad. I have no sympathy for idjits that destroy their own lives. They usually have a pattern and habit of making bad decisions which do not offset whatever valuable talents they may have, and it eventually catches up to them, just as it did her.

My sentiments about AW's death, especially under the current Social Security struggles; GOOD, more for me!!!..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Your body was just telling you it wanted you to make some more...
> 
> 
> Good Morning!!!



I swear that your avatar moves when you don't look straight at it!!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I swear that your avatar moves when you don't look straight at it!!!



Watch out my oldest kids are hunting you...You don't look like a armadillo do ya?


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 25, 2011)

Mornin' yall.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 25, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' yall.



GOOOOOOOOOOOOD Morning...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Watch out my oldest kids are hunting you...You don't look like a armadillo do ya?



Not usually, but after a stint in the creek or long conversation with the captain I might..



jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' yall.



Mernin' Sulli. How's it been goin?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Except this past weekend, when you two were in the same place.................HMMMMMMMM


 all we had time for was a quick hug, Matty was rushing him off to eat! 



huntinglady74 said:


> Your body was just telling you it wanted you to make some more...
> 
> 
> Good Morning!!!


I do that when I get real busy at stuff............ I used to be a Peanut Inspector............ we won't go there!   



Miguel Cervantes said:


> See, you and I differ there. My hearts a little colder when it comes to blatant stupidity (as if you didn't know that one already) If AW had been killed in a plane crash, train wreck, by another drunk driver (you see where I'm goin with this) it would have been truly sad. I have no sympathy for idjits that destroy their own lives. They usually have a pattern and habit of making bad decisions which do not offset whatever valuable talents they may have, and it eventually catches up to them, just as it did her.
> 
> My sentiments about AW's death, especially under the current Social Security struggles; GOOD, more for me!!!..


I see your point, but from a mother's point of view, it doesn't matter how it happened, your child (of any age) is gone...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2011)

Good mornin ya'll , i see everybody had a eventful weekend


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' yall.


SULLIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not usually, but after a stint in the creek or long conversation with the captain I might..
> 
> 
> 
> Mernin' Sulli. How's it been goin?



Then your safe till deer season..lol..Unless you answer to the baby's squirell barker..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Good mornin ya'll , i see everybody had a eventful weekend


 How'd you do Saturday night???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 25, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> BBqboss got a new sparker on saturday, so be careful.
> 
> 
> Good morning Stranger.



If any mysterious fires start in cherokee county.... I didnt do it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I see your point, but from a mother's point of view, it doesn't matter how it happened, your child (of any age) is gone...........


Then the mother should have put board to butt a little more often and maybe this wouldn't have happened.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> all we had time for was a quick hug, Matty was rushing him off to eat!
> 
> 
> I do that when I get real busy at stuff............ I used to be a Peanut Inspector............ we won't go there!
> ...



Ummmm why's it my fault!?!?!?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Then your safe till deer season..lol..Unless you answer to the baby's squirell barker..



Hmmmmmm....



BBQBOSS said:


> If any mysterious fires start in cherokee county.... I didnt do it.



I'm gonna turn on my scanner app right now so I can keep up with the excitement.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 25, 2011)

Mornin y'all
Coffee's good,poptars?..eh......gotta go pick up wife's school bus and drop off food to helping hands


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hmmmmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna turn on my scanner app right now so I can keep up with the excitement.



Hey just cause he's a baby doesn't mean i couldn't start him somewhere...lol


----------



## jsullivan03 (Jul 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not usually, but after a stint in the creek or long conversation with the captain I might..
> 
> 
> 
> Mernin' Sulli. How's it been goin?



Not too terribly shabby. Working too much and fishing as much as i can.  



Keebs said:


> SULLIIIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!



Hi!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Mornin y'all
> Coffee's good,poptars?..eh......gotta go pick up wife's school bus and drop off food to helping hands



Morning.. yup to coffe and eww to poptarts..lol..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Then the mother should have put board to butt a little more often and maybe this wouldn't have happened.


Agreed!



BBQBOSS said:


> Ummmm why's it my fault!?!?!?


 just sounded good, I guess.............  


jsullivan03 said:


> Not too terribly shabby. Working too much and fishing as much as i can.
> 
> Hi!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Hey just cause he's a baby doesn't mean i couldn't start him somewhere...lol


I heard somewhere that Money Man loves the sound of a duck call...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 25, 2011)

Good Morning everybody.   It's Monday and I feel like staying in bed!   Unfortunately, the Doctor thinks he knows better and wants me up and on my feet.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> HEY, BONEBOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Legs swollen 2X the size of my left leg.  At least from the knee down to the foot anyways.    I'll have it looked at in about 30 mins.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 25, 2011)

Just ain't feeling "it" this morning . . .


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I heard somewhere that Money Man loves the sound of a duck call...



I heard that too..  Was gonna put the baby in the pool and see how he does on the duck calls...might have to record it for him...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> I heard that too..  Was gonna put the baby in the pool and see how he does on the duck calls...might have to record it for him...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just ain't feeling "it" this morning . . .



Well what is "IT" that you aint feeling?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 25, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


> Mornin' yall.


\
Morning SUllie 



BBQBOSS said:


> If any mysterious fires start in cherokee county.... I didnt do it.


Sure 


boneboy96 said:


> Good Morning everybody.   It's Monday and I feel like staying in bed!   Unfortunately, the Doctor thinks he knows better and wants me up and on my feet.



Hello BB96




Quack needs a hug


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I heard somewhere that Money Man loves the sound of a duck call...


Especially the learners!!



boneboy96 said:


> Legs swollen 2X the size of my left leg.  At least from the knee down to the foot anyways.    I'll have it looked at in about 30 mins.


 dang, lemme hear from ya!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Just ain't feeling "it" this morning . . .


aahhHEM........... I got a couple of your pics up........


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



I bet Money Man would love that as a Christmas gift...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 25, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Well what is "IT" that you aint feeling?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 25, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just ain't feeling "it" this morning . . .



Did Mrs. HOQ pull a Lorena on ya last night!?!?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 25, 2011)

Mornin Sulli!  

I like Ms. Krickits new artwork.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 25, 2011)

Ya'll have fun i gotta get outta here..ughh..Time to head to the grocery store...Anyone need anything while i'm out?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Ya'll have fun i gotta get outta here..ughh..Time to head to the grocery store...Anyone need anything while i'm out?


Yup!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2011)

Have they posted who won the knife give a way yet?????????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 25, 2011)

yeah, what Keebs said.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Have they posted who won the knife give a way yet?????????


Uhhh, yeah, yesterday, duuuuhhhhh!!!! 

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6152130&postcount=38


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Uhhh, yeah, yesterday, duuuuhhhhh!!!!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6152130&postcount=38



That's just one, there's another................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2011)

Good mornin' folks!!! Ok, took the truck *BACK* to the shop 

Got the daily garden and blueberry harvest picked....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That's just one, there's another................



Ooohhhh,,,,,,,,I missed that one...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> How'd you do Saturday night???



I did good, its just that some of em done better Had a hiccup on the fast side and several had there "A" game on. Then i took 3rd on the mud side.  If i knew you were cookin steaks sat. night i would of stopped by


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good mornin' folks!!! Ok, took the truck *BACK* to the shop
> 
> Got the daily garden and blueberry harvest picked....


YOU picked this time?!?!  You sure??? 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ooohhhh,,,,,,,,I missed that one...


It was at the TBbooth, with Tomi & them, it was a Tabor!!!! YOU didn't know THAT??????????? 



mudracing101 said:


> I did good, its just that some of em done better Had a hiccup on the fast side and several had there "A" game on. Then i took 3rd on the mud side.  If i knew you were cookin steaks sat. night i would of stopped by


Oh well, your "A" game is around some where............. 
 I'm surprised you didn't smell them as you turned on 90!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2011)

Look for my "preacher" video thread in the campfire. It is wayyyy too funny..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> YOU picked this time?!?!  You sure???
> 
> 
> It was at the TBbooth, with Tomi & them, it was a Tabor!!!! YOU didn't know THAT???????????
> ...




I *pick* quite often, in case you didn't notice


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 25, 2011)

Whats fer lunch?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Look for my "preacher" video thread in the campfire. It is wayyyy too funny..


 Someone already posted it somewhere else..........  it is funny!



Jeff C. said:


> I *pick* quite often, in case you didn't notice






BBQBOSS said:


> Whats fer lunch?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Whats fer lunch?


I think I'm gonna mow the grass and drink a beer. How bout you?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 25, 2011)

I dont know... Probably just subway or sumpin...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 25, 2011)

Mornin Folks 

Update on Mr Boswell, for those wonderin. We stayed w/him a few hours last night and he's 400% better!!! We were happily suprised to see his color is good, and attitude is back to normal.. he even gave us more "to-do's" for the list  

Today is gonna be busy.. runnin a bunch of cows to the sale, sortin, hopin the big bull can smush through the headgate to get on the trailer 

Yall have a goodun!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Whats fer lunch?



whatever the wife scrambles up i guess. prob left over grilled chicken and maters from last night


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 25, 2011)

mornin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2011)

Mornin Seth
Mornin MR
Mornin Sis  That sounds like good news. Have fun wit da bull..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Folks
> 
> Update on Mr Boswell, for those wonderin. We stayed w/him a few hours last night and he's 400% better!!! We were happily suprised to see his color is good, and attitude is back to normal.. he even gave us more "to-do's" for the list
> 
> ...


 Sounds great!



mudracing101 said:


> whatever the wife scrambles up i guess. prob left over grilled chicken and maters from last night


That don't sound half bad!


Seth carter said:


> mornin


Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Whats fer lunch?



Don't know yet...



Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think I'm gonna mow the grass and drink a beer. How bout you?



Please..... don't remind me 



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Folks
> 
> Update on Mr Boswell, for those wonderin. We stayed w/him a few hours last night and he's 400% better!!! We were happily suprised to see his color is good, and attitude is back to normal.. he even gave us more "to-do's" for the list
> 
> ...




You too Schmoo  Y'all be careful!!! Good news about Mr Boswell, glad to hear it



mudracing101 said:


> whatever the wife scrambles up i guess. prob left over grilled chicken and maters from last night



Mernin MUD!! That'll work. 



Seth carter said:


> mornin


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sounds great!
> 
> 
> That don't sound half bad!
> ...



what you gigglin at


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2011)

Update on da truck....cracked spark plug 

That's probably what it was in the first place, after having spent $375.00 for this sensor and that sensor


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 25, 2011)

Back from picking up schoolbus....Mechanics at bus yard left some windows down letting moisture in.Now wife has to clean mildew off the seats.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> what you gigglin at






Jeff C. said:


> Update on da truck....cracked spark plug
> 
> That's probably what it was in the first place, after having spent $375.00 for this sensor and that sensor





Jeff Raines said:


> Back from picking up schoolbus....Mechanics at bus yard left some windows down letting moisture in.Now wife has to clean mildew off the seats.


 Dang!


rhbama3 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2011)

Turkey burger


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Turkey burger


 Am not!!!! Take it back!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Am not!!!! Take it back!!!



Gimme an hour or two... 


A'ight, lemme go see if they are goin to dare attempting to charge me for the cracked spark plug

BBL!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Turkey burger



nope,but I just put ribs on da smoker


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2011)

I think imma fix me a hawt dawg for lunch....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2011)

Its raining


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2011)

Afternoon drivelers... I've been gone for 2 weeks taking care of some business but now I am back. 

If anyone needs me I'll be over in the SF catching up on a ton of sports threads and spreading my wisdom & good will.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Afternoon drivelers... I've been gone for 2 weeks taking care of some business but now I am back.
> 
> If anyone needs me I'll be over in the SF catching up on a ton of sports threads and spreading my wisdom & good will.


The PF has been more fun of late..


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Its raining



That's funny.... it just started raining here on the Hill right after I read your post. You must have magical rain conjuring powers...



Miguel Cervantes said:


> The PF has been more fun of late..



Care to point out a few choice threads for me to investigate?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Its raining


 send it on this way too!



Les Miles said:


> Afternoon drivelers... I've been gone for 2 weeks taking care of some business but now I am back.
> 
> If anyone needs me I'll be over in the SF catching up on a ton of sports threads and spreading my wisdom & good will.


SF? I thought you stayed................. never mind, welcome back!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think imma fix me a hawt dawg for lunch....



Didn't know you were that fond of Les....oh....."Hawt" dawg 



mudracing101 said:


> Its raining



somewhere....



Les Miles said:


> Afternoon drivelers... I've been gone for 2 weeks taking care of some business but now I am back.
> 
> If anyone needs me I'll be over in the SF catching up on a ton of sports threads and spreading my wisdom & good will.




Just be careful, slip is a new 'up and coming' Moderator and he has a very itchy, hair trigger



Les Miles said:


> That's funny.... it just started raining here on the Hill right after I read your post. You must have magical rain conjuring powers...
> 
> 
> 
> Care to point out a few choice threads for me to investigate?



Naw...but I can gaurantee he has one heck of a biological clock, stay out of the doorway any where near Noon or 5:00pm Keebs too


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Just be careful, slip is a new 'up and coming' Moderator and he has a _*very itchy, hair trigger*_ _*finger*_
> 
> How you know this??????
> 
> Naw...but I can gaurantee he has one heck of a biological clock, stay out of the doorway any where near Noon or 5:00pm _*Keebs too*_


 I saw dat!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 25, 2011)

How are y'all doing today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I saw dat!



How you know this??????

The hair part....I can guarantee!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> How are y'all doing today?


 Hiya Tpaw!



Jeff C. said:


> How you know this??????
> 
> The hair part....I can guarantee!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 25, 2011)

Just got handed coaches letters & stuff to get typed & out, now why do they expect me to actually *work* on Mondays?!?! 
I'll try to come up for air later!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 25, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Just got handed coaches letters & stuff to get typed & out, now why do they expect me to actually *work* on Mondays?!?!
> I'll try to come up for air later!



Get back to work woman!! 




I'll just sit here and have another beer.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 25, 2011)

Afternoon all.  Just had a quick rain shower fly thru Alpharetta.  Muggy and hawt now!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 25, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon all.  Just had a quick rain shower fly thru Alpharetta.  Muggy and hawt now!



Just sunny & hot here.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 25, 2011)

Going back out in the heat to finish working on my truck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Afternoon all.  Just had a quick rain shower fly thru Alpharetta.  Muggy and hawt now!



AFT Bob....no rain here!



Turkeypaw said:


> Going back out in the heat to finish working on my truck.



Just hot and muggy here also!!!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 25, 2011)

Done with the truck!! Time for more beer.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 25, 2011)

theres a log in the hole in the bottom of the sea


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 25, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> theres a log in the hole in the bottom of the sea


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 25, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


>



its a song ya idjit


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 25, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> its a song ya idjit



Hey Seth - Who is the girl in your avatar?


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The PF has been more fun of late..



I don't know,there is a little fun in a thread about the blast.
-----------------------------------------------------------------
 Today, 02:56 PM  
Handgunner 45-70     Join Date: Feb 2010
Location: warner robins Ga.
iTrader: (2) Check/Add Feedback 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

OK smart man, They have show at BPS and other areas like Cabelas, Gander mt. and they don't charge you to get in. People like you are why you will never get any real input about the Blast. 
And I guess that you were one of the few that really like the Pink purse's and holsters as you felt that it was a WELL balanced show. Maybe next year you can get them to get you some Pink Camo then you will be real balanced. You asked and you got my opino If you didn't like it then keep it to your self.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> That's funny.... it just started raining here on the Hill right after I read your post. You must have magical rain conjuring powers...
> 
> 
> 
> Care to point out a few choice threads for me to investigate?


It Quit , sun's out


Jeff C. said:


> Didn't know you were that fond of Les....oh....."Hawt" dawg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's 4:30 start clearing the path


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> I don't know,there is a little fun in a thread about the blast.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------
> Today, 02:56 PM
> Handgunner 45-70     Join Date: Feb 2010
> ...




 BSJ  



mudracing101 said:


> It Quit , sun's out
> 
> 
> It's 4:30 start clearing the path


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 25, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> Hey Seth - Who is the girl in your avatar?



thats me ya idjit


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> BSJ



Okay....I'll bite....what the heck does BSJ mean?

Afternoon Feff!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 25, 2011)

hope the neibors like this song


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Okay....I'll bite....what the heck does BSJ mean?
> 
> Afternoon Feff!




I bet I had him scratchin his head too 

B ehind the S cenes J eff ......one of those "you had to be there" jokes. 

Howdy Chuck


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 25, 2011)

Heck all stopped in while trying to cook dinner..So as i sat down hubby took up with the rest of dinner..Yeah Me!!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 25, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Heck all stopped in while trying to cook dinner..So as i sat down hubby took up with the rest of dinner..Yeah Me!!!



Congrats, kick back and relax, Huntinglady!

Dinner gonna be easy tonight! Having spaghetti and the sauce was made yesterday!
All I gotta do is boil some noodles!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 25, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Congrats, kick back and relax, Huntinglady!
> 
> Dinner gonna be easy tonight! Having spaghetti and the sauce was made yesterday!
> All I gotta do is boil some noodles!



Were having Taco's


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Heck all stopped in while trying to cook dinner..So as i sat down hubby took up with the rest of dinner..Yeah Me!!!



We are gettin ready for a good fresh vegetable dinner:

Fresh creamed corn, fried okra, sliced maters, onions, fresh peppers, biscuits and gravy, with a fresh blackberry cobbler for dessert


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> We are gettin ready for a good fresh vegetable dinner:
> 
> Fresh creamed corn, fried okra, sliced maters, onions, fresh peppers, biscuits and gravy, with a fresh blackberry cobbler for dessert



Think i want come eat dinner with you guys...lol


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 25, 2011)

4 hours of reading threads in the SF and I ain't even close to being finished...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Think i want come eat dinner with you guys...lol



I think I'm gonna fry some bacon too!!!


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I think I'm gonna fry some bacon too!!!



Hush Jeff Your making my Taco's not look so good...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> 4 hours of reading threads in the SF and I ain't even close to being finished...




You shoulda consulted with bama....he coulda told ya how to condense it down to a daily driveler format


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Hush Jeff Your making my Taco's not look so good...




I may have one of those fresh, hot, buttery biscuits with some fresh blueberry jam too


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I may have one of those fresh, hot, buttery biscuits with some fresh blueberry jam too


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


>




I may even take a picture


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> We are gettin ready for a good fresh vegetable dinner:
> 
> Fresh creamed corn, fried okra, sliced maters, onions, fresh peppers, biscuits and gravy, with a fresh blackberry cobbler for dessert





Jeff C. said:


> I think I'm gonna fry some bacon too!!!





huntinglady74 said:


> Hush Jeff Your making my Taco's not look so good...





Jeff C. said:


> I may have one of those fresh, hot, buttery biscuits with some fresh blueberry jam too



Okaayyy Jeffrey!
Huntinglady was waaayyyy too nice!

Shut up bout your supper!!!!

Now my sketti and garlic bread don't sound so good!

When you hear that knock on the door, I 'spec to see a extra plate at the table with my name on it!

Heck....I'll even wash my hands and face before I sit down!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I may even take a picture



Don't you dare!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Okaayyy Jeffrey!
> Huntinglady was waaayyyy too nice!
> 
> Shut up bout your supper!!!!
> ...



I wish I could eat like this everyday, but that isn't the case 

I love me some sketti and tacos too though!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Don't you dare!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2011)

Time to start cookin.....CYL


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I may even take a picture



Don't open any packages you get in the mail....Just saying...


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I bet I had him scratchin his head too
> 
> B ehind the S cenes J eff ......one of those "you had to be there" jokes.
> 
> Howdy Chuck



Yep,you did


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I wish I could eat like this everyday, but that isn't the case
> 
> I love me some sketti and tacos too though!!![/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 25, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Jeff C. said:
> 
> 
> > I wish I could eat like this everyday, but that isn't the case
> ...


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 25, 2011)

Posting a question for yall then I gotta go fry some chicken so I'll come back and check later. 

My Ruger that I bought barely two years ago that's only had about 15 shots through it (two of which were piggy kills  ) has developed RUST specs on the barrel. 

Me not happy. 

It's SUPPOSED to be a brushed stainless barrel. 

Should I give Ruger a call?  



Thanks

Oh and Hi Chucky-poo  and HL74


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Posting a question for yall then I gotta go fry some chicken so I'll come back and check later.
> 
> My Ruger that I bought barely two years ago that's only had about 15 shots through it (two of which were piggy kills  ) has developed RUST specs on the barrel.
> 
> ...



Hey girl... Did you clean it after shooting it? Hubby said if it was him he'd be calling them....


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Posting a question for yall then I gotta go fry some chicken so I'll come back and check later.
> 
> My Ruger that I bought barely two years ago that's only had about 15 shots through it (two of which were piggy kills  ) has developed RUST specs on the barrel.
> 
> ...



Call them


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 25, 2011)

Severe thunderstorm headed right for me.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 25, 2011)

And it rains right after I wash my truck.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 25, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> And it rains right after I wash my truck.



Isn't that what always happens.....


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 25, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Hey girl... Did you clean it after shooting it? Hubby said if it was him he'd be calling them....





Turkeypaw said:


> Call them





Yeah, it's been cleaned and cleaned again. Haven't had it out of the case since December when we were letting the family play after I gave hubby his new Winchester. Took it out two weeks ago for hog hunting and noticed a few small spots. I'm wondering if it is a possible problem with that "new" brushed matte stainless finish for 2010. 

I think I'll shoot em an email after supper and some Googling to see what they say.  

Thanks


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 25, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Isn't that what always happens.....



Yep. 




Not much damaged with this storm, mostly just setting off alarms. Waiting on the rain to stop cause I need more beer.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 25, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOl.. Beer is always on my grocery list...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Yeah, it's been cleaned and cleaned again. Haven't had it out of the case since December when we were letting the family play after I gave hubby his new Winchester. Took it out two weeks ago for hog hunting and noticed a few small spots. I'm wondering if it is a possible problem with that "new" brushed matte stainless finish for 2010.
> 
> I think I'll shoot em an email after supper and some Googling to see what they say.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 25, 2011)

IT'S ALIVE!!!


The Super-Duper-Pooper-Trooper LIVES!   

In other words:

EvilRubberDucky's Isuzu Trooper II is up and running. 

After a bad main seal, a blown head gasket, a burnt up starter and no oil pressure (all of these things were found or happened AFTER the main seal went), and our life savings, our 17 year old has wheels again!    



Poor Fishbait and ERD worked all weekend on that thing with about 7 hours sleep in the last 72. They got home at 3:45 this morning and were back at it around 10. Had to replace the starter and then they had no oil pressure. Turned out to be a bad filter.

Thank GOD that disaster is over with. 

Now we need to have a yard sale to reinflate our savings.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> IT'S ALIVE!!!
> 
> 
> The Super-Duper-Pooper-Trooper LIVES!
> ...



Makes me glad I still have my old Ford truck. Cheap to fix.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>



Oh, it's you. 


The deserter is back. 


Go play wif a snail in your crabtrap. 














My widdle feewings are hurt. You didn't even text me a pic.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 25, 2011)

Wheweee....what a supper.Ribs from smoker,fried squash,mashed taters,green beans and fresh homemade blueberry cobbler.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 25, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Makes me glad I still have my old Ford truck. Cheap to fix.



It wouldn't be if you had all the issues that the Pooper-Trooper had.... At the same time.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Oh, it's you.
> 
> 
> The deserter is back.
> ...



left the snails in da ocean and kept the cellphone in a waterproof compartment. You know me well enough to know i have no bidness trying to use a phone on water. 
Going wednesday to check trailcams and feeders. If you can overcome those feelngs of rage about a speck of rust on your gun barrel, come on up and shoot a pig. If you can't, just send fishbro.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Wheweee....what a supper.Ribs from smoker,fried squash,mashed taters,green beans and fresh homemade blueberry cobbler.



duck gumbo, rice, and french bread here.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Posting a question for yall then I gotta go fry some chicken so I'll come back and check later.
> 
> My Ruger that I bought barely two years ago that's only had about 15 shots through it (two of which were piggy kills  ) has developed RUST specs on the barrel.
> 
> ...



Oooo ooooo, Hello Bugsey!

I stand to be corrected on this...but here goes....
There are many grades of stainless steel...304, 312, 316, etc, etc.

Most of the higher grades are more resistant to a larger variety of corrosive fluids.

I don't think water should be considered a "corrosive", but it actually is. Add in a little human sweat (or perspiration), and it's not "just water" anymore.

Some of the milder grades may still rust some (ie. specks), if memory serves correctly.

That's prolly what Ruger's gonna throw at ya when you call.

A scrub with some steel wool and a dab of oil should eliminate your problem.

But the short answer is this.....Call them!

Now if I'm wrong here...All metallurgists are given express permission to flame me!
Been a long time since I was in industrial sales and knew this stuff off the top of my head!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 25, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> It wouldn't be if you had all the issues that the Pooper-Trooper had.... At the same time.



I've replaced everything in it except for the engine already.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 25, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Oooo ooooo, Hello Bugsey!
> 
> I stand to be corrected on this...but here goes....
> There are many grades of stainless steel...304, 312, 316, etc, etc.
> ...



steel wool on a matte steel finish?


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 25, 2011)

Beer run...be back later.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I may even take a picture



PPPffffttttttttt, yea right.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 25, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Oooo ooooo, Hello Bugsey!
> 
> I stand to be corrected on this...but here goes....
> There are many grades of stainless steel...304, 312, 316, etc, etc.
> ...




Yep. Bait just said the same thing earlier. He said "cheap steel" basically.  

It's a special "matte" finish but parts have rubbed almost shiny on the tip of the barrel from going in the case. I had already told him to take it apart and polish it up even though the matte finish is why I fell in love with it. 

I'm still upset that with no more shots that have been put through it that it would even consider having a spec of rust on it. 

Even ERD's 20 year old Sako we got him for his 17th birthday doesn't have "specs" on the barrel.  

Then again, even a 20 year old Sako is a weeeeee bit better quality than a brand new Ruger.  



Wobbert-Woo!  (Yes, I lubs you again  ), I'm not sure sure about this weekend. These boys have got some serious sleep to catch up on. Not to mention how light your Baitbro's wallet is right now.  

Just send him lots of piggy porn, he'll give.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 25, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> steel wool on a matte steel finish?



On "matte" very fine (220?) with the grain? Sure! Lightly applied, not "ground in", shouldn't hurt anything.

Polished ss/nickel would be a huge no-no!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 25, 2011)

Bugs.....It's not how many shots that have been put thru it, it's most likely the sweat (perspiration, for you ladies that's started the pitting.

Think about holding the gun when you're hot, loading shells when you're hot.....etc.

Add that up and add it's prolly a 304ss gun (just guessing) and you're prolly getting towards the root problem here.

I would still call Ruger and 'splain your problem and dissatisfaction.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh, and BTW...Someone could have told me that the "ignore list" option only works if you're "logged in"!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 25, 2011)

I was asked on the open forum if that was me lying on the ground!

Guess I made an enemy?


----------



## deermeat270 (Jul 25, 2011)

One of the best bands you will ever see in concert.  Love these guys.

<object width="450" height="370"><param name="movie" value="http://www.liveleak.com/e/bce_1311627217"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.liveleak.com/e/bce_1311627217" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" allowscriptaccess="always" width="450" height="370"></embed></object>


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2011)

Hornet22 said:


> PPPffffttttttttt, yea right.



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=632477


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=632477



Your just MEAN!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Your just MEAN!!!



Just wanted to share


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Just wanted to share



Yeah yeah yeah.... you just wanted to show us the goodies... Thats ok I'm fat and happy now on taco's...lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2011)

huntinglady74 said:


> Yeah yeah yeah.... you just wanted to show us the goodies... Thats ok I'm fat and happy now on taco's...lol



I'm stuffed too....gonna barely be able to indulge in any of that cobbler


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 25, 2011)

Hot dogs & beer here. I want what Jeff had.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm stuffed too....gonna barely be able to indulge in any of that cobbler



Yeah i passed on the Ice Cream Sundee myself


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Hot dogs & beer here. I want what Jeff had.


Dang it, I forgot to make the hawt dawg for lunch... Got busy and didn't eat until 6, then came back home and had a friend bring their kid over to train with Colin and somehow I got roped into walking two miles. Now I'm hungry again.. Not to mention tired.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang it, I forgot to make the hawt dawg for lunch... Got busy and didn't eat until 6, then came back home and had a friend bring their kid over to train with Colin and somehow I got roped into walking two miles. Now I'm hungry again.. Not to mention tired.



That was a while ago


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 25, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> That was a while ago


I was distracted...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 25, 2011)

Kind of hard to beat the BLT's we had this evening.......Fresh tomatoes make all the difference!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I was distracted...



Just a tad!!! 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Kind of hard to beat the BLT's we had this evening.......Fresh tomatoes make all the difference!!



I'll be havin a couple of those tomorrow for lunch


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I was distracted...


Yeah I know you was hanging on Obama's every word!!.........


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2011)

been on the fone with my gf for the last 5 hours


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2011)

just cause as I flyby.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just cause as I flyby.



hey i was gona do that


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> been on the fone with my gf for the last 5 hours



I can hear it now..."no, i love you more... No, i love you more... No, i love you more...  No, you hang up first... No, you hang up first, no, you hang up first".


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> been on the fone with my gf for the last 5 hours



Seth, talking 5 hours to your girlfriend is against the law here in Georgia unless you are at least 38 years old.  At your age, heck 45 minutes maximum should work just fine for you young "whippersnappers".


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 26, 2011)

Heck, i dont talk on the phone for 5 hours in 3 months!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 26, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I can hear it now..."no, i love you more... No, i love you more... No, i love you more...  No, you hang up first... No, you hang up first, no, you hang up first".



Good Morning Boss.  I was typing when you posted this and I had to respond.  You are probably 100 percent correct if that conversation lasted 5 hours.  Heck, I can fly from here to Houston and back in 5 hours and even tell her all of the sweet and cuddly things "face to face"  .  That A T & T phrase about being able to reach out and touch someone is a bunch of baloney.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I can hear it now..."no, i love you more... No, i love you more... No, i love you more...  No, you hang up first... No, you hang up first, no, you hang up first".



so


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Boss.  I was typing when you posted this and I had to respond.  You are probably 100 percent correct if that conversation lasted 5 hours.  Heck, I can fly from here to Houston and back in 5 hours and even tell her all of the sweet and cuddly things "face to face"  .  That A T & T phrase about being able to reach out and touch someone is a bunch of baloney.



well im 14 and cant just go see her


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> well im 14 and cant just go see her



If you really loved her,you'd try.

Mornin Y'all
peach cobbler and ice cream for breakfast


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> If you really loved her,you'd try.
> 
> Mornin Y'all
> peach cobbler and ice cream for breakfast



i have tried ive also treid to keep her from working in this heat by oferign to help her but she is stuborn


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i have tried ive also treid to keep her from working in this heat by oferign to help her but she is stuborn


If you got a gal that will work in this heat,you'd better hang on to her


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2011)

Morning


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> If you got a gal that will work in this heat,you'd better hang on to her



first thing i asked who when she said she wanted to go fishin was can you bait your own hook an she said yea  il do my best to hang on to her


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just cause as I flyby.




Preciate it!!!



Seth carter said:


> hey i was gona do that




That's his job....



BBQBOSS said:


> I can hear it now..."no, i love you more... No, i love you more... No, i love you more...  No, you hang up first... No, you hang up first, no, you hang up first".




 You on a roll today!!! 



Jeff Raines said:


> If you got a gal that will work in this heat,you'd better hang on to her



True, but I'd nip that 5 hr phone talkin in the bud rat now



mudracing101 said:


> Morning



Mornin' Mud!!!


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 26, 2011)

ok, who put the smackdown on me last night  I got somethin for ya  


Mornin Folks


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> True, but I'd nip that 5 hr phone talkin in the bud rat now



english


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> ok, who put the smackdown on me last night  I got somethin for ya
> 
> 
> Mornin Folks





Mornin Moo moo....wait, that's what I call Maggie. Mornin schmoo!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 26, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> ok, who put the smackdown on me last night  I got somethin for ya
> 
> 
> Mornin Folks



Bring it Sis!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> first thing i asked who when she said she wanted to go fishin was can you bait your own hook an she said yea  il do my best to hang on to her





Seth carter said:


> english




REALLY


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> REALLY



ile cut of your tounge thats what i tell my lil bro when he does that





RAINNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Moo moo....wait, that's what I call Maggie. Mornin schmoo!!


 Mornin Shmoo  

Between the bugbite on my toe (I wore boots yesterday  ) the 8"x3" bruise on my right bicep from slamming the trailer cut and a partially black eye I sure hope I won the fight  



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bring it Sis!!!



Mebe, if I can move


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> ile cut of your tounge thats what i tell my lil bro when he does that
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You're getting rain right now??


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 26, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Heck, i dont talk on the phone for 5 hours in 3 months!


If'n you wuz talking to the right girl you might....  
not talking about the ones you have to give your credit card info to either...


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You're getting rain right now??



yea it pouring


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Shmoo
> 
> Between the bugbite on my toe (I wore boots yesterday  ) the 8"x3" bruise on my right bicep from slamming the trailer cut and a partially black eye I sure hope I won the fight
> 
> ...


 Good Lord, Snowy!!! 



southwoodshunter said:


> If'n you wuz talking to the right girl you might....
> not talking about the ones you have to give your credit card info to either...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Shmoo
> 
> Between the bugbite on my toe (I wore boots yesterday  ) the 8"x3" bruise on my right bicep from slamming the trailer cut and a partially black eye I sure hope I won the fight
> 
> ...



Dannng girl.....well, if your like me you'll hit that trailer again next time you walk by it......





























with a hammer


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2011)

southwoodshunter said:


> If'n you wuz talking to the right girl you might....
> not talking about the ones you have to give your credit card info to either...




Wuts yo # ???


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good Lord, Snowy!!!


Thats what I said this morning too  

Mornin Sista 



Jeff C. said:


> Dannng girl.....well, if your like me you'll hit that trailer again next time you walk by it......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinkin sledge hammer  Go big or go home


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good Lord, Snowy!!!



keebs is that otises girl in your avitar?


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Wuts yo # ???


 1-888-OH! -LAWD


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> keebs is that otises girl in your avitar?



You owe me a new laptop screen!!! 



southwoodshunter said:


> 1-888-OH! -LAWD



Nuh uhhhh, your number is...........oh..........I get it now...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 26, 2011)

southwoodshunter said:


> 1-888-OH! -LAWD



Why do I keep getting a busy signal?


Good morning Ladiess and gentleman.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 26, 2011)

hit my shin on the big trailer hitch on my sister's Silverado... Duh.. she don't even pull anything with it.. I just laid on the ground.. that was some kinda painful... When I got up... I took that daggum thing off her truck & threw it in the back... she laughed ...weren't funny to me... 
I still have flashbacks..


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 26, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Why do I keep getting a busy signal?
> 
> 
> Good morning Ladiess and gentleman.


Mornin AJ  Hows Mama n Connor doin?


southwoodshunter said:


> hit my shin on the big trailer hitch on my sister's Silverado... Duh.. she don't even pull anything with it.. I just laid on the ground.. that was some kinda painful... When I got up... I took that daggum thing off her truck & threw it in the back... she laughed ...weren't funny to me...
> I still have flashbacks..


I've done that more times then I can count  Think I've got permanent dents on my shins


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 26, 2011)

southwoodshunter said:


> If'n you wuz talking to the right girl you might....
> not talking about the ones you have to give your credit card info to either...



   

Wanna talk tonight?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 26, 2011)

southwoodshunter said:


> hit my shin on the big trailer hitch on my sister's Silverado... Duh.. she don't even pull anything with it.. I just laid on the ground.. that was some kinda painful... When I got up... I took that daggum thing off her truck & threw it in the back... she laughed ...weren't funny to me...
> I still have flashbacks..



Need someone to kiss it and make it better? 

I rarely haul anything, maybe 4 or 5 times a year, but I keep my shin buster locked in place and back into parking spaces. It makes the person pulling in behind you less likely to push their luck on pulling up till they feel the "bump", especially those blue haired little old ladies that shouldn't be driving to begin with.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 26, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I've done that more times then I can count  Think I've got permanent dents on my shins



I've got those!!!! but not from hitches. Mine are from dating my wife, she had a mean kick, and I knew right away I had to marry that woman!!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 26, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> I've done that more times then I can count  Think I've got permanent dents on my shins


Me too Sista.... thought I had broken it...  




BBQBOSS said:


> Wanna talk tonight?






Miguel Cervantes said:


> Need someone to kiss it and make it better?


Uh, It happened last summer... but Ok...


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got those!!!! but not from hitches. Mine are from dating my wife, she had a mean kick, and I knew right away I had to marry that woman!!


Should we ask what you did to deserve getting kicked...


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You owe me a new laptop screen!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nuh uhhhh, your number is...........oh..........I get it now...



no fair i just got a new laptop yesterday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 26, 2011)

southwoodshunter said:


> Uh, It happened last summer... but Ok...


 It won't make Philip jealous will it? 



southwoodshunter said:


> Should we ask what you did to deserve getting kicked...


Let's just say I didn't take the divorce too well and she was the first woman that stood up to the grief I was dishing out.. I'm sure, 23 years later she wishes she had kicked a little higher..


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got those!!!! but not from hitches. Mine are from dating my wife, she had a mean kick, and I knew right away I had to marry that woman!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got those!!!! but not from hitches. Mine are from dating my wife, she had a mean kick, and I knew right away I had to marry that woman!!



Im surprised she hasn't given you a little shot of Sodium Pentothal yet, to ease her pain.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2011)

southwoodshunter said:


> 1-888-OH! -LAWD



That was you???


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 26, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin AJ  Hows Mama n Connor doin?
> 
> I've done that more times then I can count  Think I've got permanent dents on my shins


Good Morning SnowMama   Sorry about the bruises.   

They are sleeping in this morning.   Both are fine.   He is already up to 9lb 2oz. 

Amy and Ian enjoying the summer break still?



BBQBOSS said:


> Wanna talk tonight?


Sure 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got those!!!! but not from hitches. Mine are from dating my wife, she had a mean kick, and I knew right away I had to marry that woman!!



Watch out for the Mule Kick.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 26, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Im surprised she hasn't given you a little shot of Sodium Pentothal yet, to ease her pain.


On occasion she reminds me that she knows 6 different ways to kill me that are completely untraceable and would suggest a natural death.  Having a nurse as a wife has it's advantages, but the premeasurable lengths to which the limits are pushed must be considered carefully..


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 26, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning SnowMama   Sorry about the bruises.
> 
> They are sleeping in this morning.   Both are fine.   He is already up to 9lb 2oz.
> 
> Amy and Ian enjoying the summer break still?


Glad to hear all is well 

Oh yeah, they're not too happy about school starting next week... Aimee specially, since she's gotta go in for shots before she starts 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> On occasion she reminds me that she knows 6 different ways to kill me that are completely untraceable and would suggest a natural death.  Having a nurse as a wife has it's advantages, but the premeasurable lengths to which the limits are pushed must be considered carefully..


Just nod yes and repeat after me, "Yessum Massah, Yessum"


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 26, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Good Morning SnowMama   Sorry about the bruises.
> 
> They are sleeping in this morning.   Both are fine.   He is already up to 9lb 2oz.
> 
> ...



Hayyyyyyyyyy......  


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 26, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> s
> 
> Just nod yes and repeat after me, "Yessum Massah, Yessum"



My version of that is "Yes Dear" which she has learned is synonymous with a certain sarcastic inflection, and doesn't garner much favor in her eyes either..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Thats what I said this morning too
> 
> Mornin Sista
> I was thinkin sledge hammer  Go big or go home






Seth carter said:


> keebs is that otises girl in your avitar?


mehbee



southwoodshunter said:


> 1-888-OH! -LAWD


   

ok, gotta finish what didn't get finished yesterday..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Why do I keep getting a busy signal?
> 
> 
> Good morning Ladiess and gentleman.



Mornin' dooood!!!

I had some Blueberry jam for you and BOSS the other day


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 26, 2011)

Keebs......... I am so loving your avitar. Where in the world do you find this stuff.
Everybody in the office is wondering why I keep laughing every now and again.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm workin and all ya'll are busy playin


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs......... I am so loving your avitar. Where in the world do you find this stuff.
> Everybody in the office is wondering why I keep laughing every now and again.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 26, 2011)

Mornin' folks


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' dooood!!!
> 
> I had some Blueberry jam for you and BOSS the other day



I had 4 gallons of sauce for folks as well.  Now i have 4 gallons of sauce in my fridge.    wish i would have gotten some of that blueberry


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Mornin' folks



whats on fire im your avatar


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> whats on fire im your avatar



A building...one of the fire's I responded to earlier this year.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm already thinking about what's fer lunch.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I'm already thinking about what's fer lunch.



Me too


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> A building...one of the fire's I responded to earlier this year.



looks hot


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I had 4 gallons of sauce for folks as well.  Now i have 4 gallons of sauce in my fridge.    wish i would have gotten some of that blueberry



I had every intention of getting some of that sauce too 

I've still got it held back for y'all, Bama, and MIG


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm workin and all ya'll are busy playin



Go get your boss...I'll have a talk with him 



Turkeypaw said:


> Mornin' folks



Mornin TP!! 



Les Miles said:


> I'm already thinking about what's fer lunch.



BLT's here....


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> looks hot


Thankfully it was in the winter...would hate to fight one like that now. 


Jeff C. said:


> BLT's here....



Think I'll have one too.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 26, 2011)

Had a good bit of rain here last night. The bed of my truck is full of water.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Thankfully it was in the winter...would hate to fight one like that now.
> 
> 
> Think I'll have one too.



its to hot now much less how hot it be with a fire like that


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Had a good bit of rain here last night. The bed of my truck is full of water.



Same here...good rain last night.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I'm already thinking about what's fer lunch.





Turkeypaw said:


> Me too



x3


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs......... I am so loving your avitar. Where in the world do you find this stuff.
> Everybody in the office is wondering why I keep laughing every now and again.


Izz can't reveal my secrets............  



mudracing101 said:


> I'm workin and all ya'll are busy playin


Don't be  me, I got soccer & football coaches letters to get done, ASAP!!



Turkeypaw said:


> Mornin' folks






BBQBOSS said:


> I had 4 gallons of sauce for folks as well.  Now i have 4 gallons of sauce in my fridge.    wish i would have gotten some of that blueberry


 Ida taken some of that sauce!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 26, 2011)

Mornin errybody...Uhhh...Miss Keebs, that avatar is absolutely disturbing.


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 26, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin errybody...Uhhh...Miss Keebs, that avatar is absolutely disturbing.


 
where U been hidin..... it makes U wanna laugh thou.. wondering what's so funny to them...


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 26, 2011)

southwoodshunter said:


> where U been hidin..... it makes U wanna laugh thou.. wondering what's so funny to them...



Oh I been busy job huntin and other stuff. Good to see you miss Wanda.  Wish I could have gone to the Blast but I was in North Carolina picking Sam up from his grandparents. 

I still say that Keebs avatar is creepy....in a funny sorta way.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin errybody...Uhhh...Miss Keebs, that avatar is absolutely disturbing.






southwoodshunter said:


> where U been hidin..... it makes U wanna laugh thou.. wondering what's so funny to them...





Sterlo58 said:


> I still say that Keebs avatar is _*creepy*_....in a funny sorta way.


 There's that word again!!!!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 26, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Oh I been busy job huntin and other stuff. Good to see you miss Wanda.  Wish I could have gone to the Blast but I was in North Carolina picking Sam up from his grandparents.
> 
> I still say that Keebs avatar is creepy....in a funny sorta way.


Good luck with the job search...... sorry to hear that. 

yeah.. blind date kinda creepy....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2011)

southwoodshunter said:


> Good luck with the job search...... sorry to hear that.
> 
> yeah.. blind date kinda creepy....


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 26, 2011)

That avatar sort of looks like one of my crackhead neighbors...


----------



## huntinglady74 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey all.. Hope your all having a great day....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> That avatar sort of looks like one of my crackhead neighbors...


Bless their heart................. 



huntinglady74 said:


> Hey all.. Hope your all having a great day....


 Waiting on a reply from an email & will have the second set of address labels ready!


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 26, 2011)

Lunchtime!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> x3



*REALLY???... You???* 



Keebs said:


> Don't be  me, I got soccer & football coaches letters to get done, ASAP!!













Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin errybody...Uhhh...Miss Keebs, that avatar is absolutely disturbing.



Mornin Sterlo...good luck with the job hunting!! 



southwoodshunter said:


> Good luck with the job search...... sorry to hear that.
> 
> yeah.. blind date kinda creepy....




Stick to da phone


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Don't be  me, I got soccer & football coaches letters to get done, ASAP!!


Get to work woman! 


Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin errybody...Uhhh...Miss Keebs, that avatar is absolutely disturbing.


Mornin' 


Les Miles said:


> Lunchtime!!!



Yep


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2011)

hungry


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm outta here, I have leftovers from last night calling my name... squash & zucchini from my garden stir fry, grilled chicken breast and some corn on the cob.... just gotta heat it up.... fresh tomato would be awsome, but... don't have one.. can ya'll tell I'm hungry... later taters....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Get to work woman!


 You STILL like saying/doing that! 



Seth carter said:


> hungry


 me too and I've been wandering around in the Cafe'!


southwoodshunter said:


> I'm outta here, I have leftovers ffrom last night calling my name... squash & zucchini from my garden stir fry, grilled chicken breast and some corn on the cob.... just gotta heat it up.... fresh tomato would be awsome, but... don't have one.. can ya'll tell I'm hungry... later taters....


I got maters......................


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 26, 2011)

keebs' avatar looks like some of dem folks we seen at da walmarts in Alabama looking at the National Championship trophy.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 26, 2011)

southwoodshunter said:


> I'm outta here, I have leftovers ffrom last night calling my name... squash & zucchini from my garden stir fry, grilled chicken breast and some corn on the cob.... just gotta heat it up.... fresh tomato would be awsome, but... don't have one.. can ya'll tell I'm hungry... later taters....


I want some of that.  I didn't plant a garden this year.


BBQBOSS said:


> keebs' avatar looks like some of dem folks we seen at da walmarts in Alabama looking at the National Championship trophy.



Every walmart has folks that look like that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> keebs' avatar looks like some of dem folks we seen at da walmarts in Alabama looking at the National Championship trophy.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2011)

Where's da Mancubmod today???


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Where's da Mancubmod today???



Double Super secret mod training. He got the cape, and now he  just needs to learn how to use it.

So do not tell any one.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2011)

Frying up some of Slip's okra, fresh peas with Keebs relish, grilled pork steak, and biscuits with Mz T's jelly!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Double Super secret mod training. He got the cape, and now he  just needs to learn how to use it.
> 
> So do not tell any one.


 Da secret is safe wiff me!



Hooked On Quack said:


> Frying up some of Slip's okra, fresh peas with Keebs relish, grilled pork steak, and biscuits with Mz T's jelly!!


 You WIN!!  I want your lunch!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Frying up some of Slip's okra, fresh peas with Keebs relish, grilled pork steak, and biscuits with Mz T's jelly!!




Mmmmm, sounds good Hoss!!! 

I'll have to settle fer these BLT's wiff tree or four pickled okrees, and a pickled egg


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mmmmm, sounds good Hoss!!!
> 
> I'll have to settle fer these BLT's wiff tree or four pickled okrees, and a pickled egg


someone just posted some recipe's for pickled okra in the Cafe' that I'm gonna go home & try tonight!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> someone just posted some recipe's for pickled okra in the Cafe' that I'm gonna go home & try tonight!



Lemme go see


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 26, 2011)

pubs chicken and cheese sticks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 26, 2011)

I think I'm gonna fix two hawt dawgs since I never got around to the one yesterday. Gotta catch up ya' know..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> pubs chicken and cheese sticks






Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think I'm gonna fix two hawt dawgs since I never got around to the one yesterday. Gotta catch up ya' know..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2011)

wElL, that was sckerryy!!  Got a call from a friend that works at the sherriff's dept......... seems there are horses out near my place!  Call Kebo's "human granma" that lives a couple miles from me, she rides over, calls me back to make sure how many I still have, yep they're all right there where they belong! ~whew~!!  Don't know who has them out, I just hope folks are careful & no one nor horse gets hurt/killed before they are caught!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> wElL, that was sckerryy!!  Got a call from a friend that works at the sherriff's dept......... seems there are horses out near my place!  Call Kebo's "human granma" that lives a couple miles from me, she rides over, calls me back to make sure how many I still have, yep they're all right there where they belong! ~whew~!!  Don't know who has them out, I just hope folks are careful & no one nor horse gets hurt/killed before they are caught!



Hope they get them put up. Had a cow get hit up here a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I think I'm gonna fix two hawt dawgs since I never got around to the one yesterday. Gotta catch up ya' know..




Them thangs are be shrunk up to vienna sausages by the time you get around to it


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Hope they get them put up. Had a cow get hit up here a couple weeks ago.


I've had one get out before, it is a baaaad feeling!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 26, 2011)

BUUURRRRPPP!!!! 
Ahhhhhh...


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 26, 2011)

UNION BREAK!!!! 

Gotta cool off some, then back to the barn

Whats happenin in here!?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> UNION BREAK!!!!
> 
> Gotta cool off some, then back to the barn
> 
> Whats happenin in here!?





Hiya gal friend!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 26, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> UNION BREAK!!!!
> 
> Gotta cool off some, then back to the barn
> 
> Whats happenin in here!?



Wassup Snowbabe. 

How yall is ?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Wassup Snowbabe.
> 
> How yall is ?





Heyyyyyyyyy stranger!!



Getting some good rain here!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> UNION BREAK!!!!
> 
> Gotta cool off some, then back to the barn
> 
> Whats happenin in here!?






Sterlo58 said:


> Wassup Snowbabe.
> 
> How yall is ?


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya gal friend!!!


Hey Mil  how you be 


Sterlo58 said:


> Wassup Snowbabe.
> 
> How yall is ?


Hey Neil!!! Glad to see your still kickin!!!

Everythin goin here!!! Just work work work 



Keebs said:


>


Almost got the milkin area done    We'll be milkin in there by tonight


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Almost got the milkin area done    We'll be milkin in there by tonight


 Great!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 26, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> I want some of that.  I didn't plant a garden this year.
> 
> 
> Every walmart has folks that look like that.



Especially the ones in Spartanburg.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Great!!!



Glad none of the horses got out  Thats always scary to get that call!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2011)

yawn........smack, smack.
whuddup?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm fixin to turn my hoss outta da barn . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> Glad none of the horses got out  Thats always scary to get that call!!!


 yeah it is!



rhbama3 said:


> yawn........smack, smack.
> whuddup?


 nuttin, go back to sleep............


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm fixin to turn my hoss outta da barn . . .


 go ahead, let that........... oh heck, I gotta finish this bid stufff...............


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm fixin to turn my hoss outta da barn . . .



Going for a ride?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> go ahead, let that........... oh heck, I gotta finish this bid stufff...............






Well er uhm okay, how bout I turn my pony loose??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well er uhm okay, how bout I turn my pony loose??


More like a foal..


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well er uhm okay, how bout I turn my pony loose??



  Whoaaa boy, Easy now, I know you been stawking wives on fb.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well er uhm okay, how bout I turn my pony loose??


 Dem thangs KICK!!



Miguel Cervantes said:


> More like a foal..


 I loves wittle foals!


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Whoaaa boy, Easy now, I know you been stawking wives on fb.


 Choot'em Pigmy, Choot'em!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dem thangs KICK!!
> 
> 
> I loves wittle foals!
> ...



Bite too!!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 26, 2011)

Dang it feels good to be home again.

Got stuck in the NYC airport due to weather, then caught a flight to orlando at like 12am, then waited till 5am for a flight from there to atl .... left at 4am monday morning and got home at 7am tuesday .... wasnt fun.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 26, 2011)

slip said:


> Dang it feels good to be home again.
> 
> Got stuck in the NYC airport due to weather, then caught a flight to orlando at like 12am, then waited till 5am for a flight from there to atl .... left at 4am monday morning and got home at 7am tuesday .... wasnt fun.



I tried to tell you that those Moderator training courses were not near as arduous as the travel to and from..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Bite too!!!!


 yep, that too!


slip said:


> Dang it feels good to be home again.
> 
> Got stuck in the NYC airport due to weather, then caught a flight to orlando at like 12am, then waited till 5am for a flight from there to atl .... left at 4am monday morning and got home at 7am tuesday .... wasnt fun.


 Slip, the flyin Mod...............


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I tried to tell you that those Moderator training courses were not near as arduous as the travel to and from..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2011)

slip said:


> Dang it feels good to be home again.
> 
> Got stuck in the NYC airport due to weather, then caught a flight to orlando at like 12am, then waited till 5am for a flight from there to atl .... left at 4am monday morning and got home at 7am tuesday .... wasnt fun.




Ughh!!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 26, 2011)

slip said:


> Dang it feels good to be home again.
> 
> Got stuck in the NYC airport due to weather, then caught a flight to orlando at like 12am, then waited till 5am for a flight from there to atl .... left at 4am monday morning and got home at 7am tuesday .... wasnt fun.



You got stuck in NYC.


----------



## slip (Jul 26, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> You got stuck in NYC.



Yeah .... it rained ... and apparently we were flying a paper airplane.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 26, 2011)

It just started pouring rain and my truck windows were down.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2011)

its been rainin all mornin


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 26, 2011)

Where's Nic at these days? Is he off spending quality time with Abner? 

Mud, how's that rooster that he gave you doing with your hens?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> It just started pouring rain and my truck windows were down.


 Now it's washed inside & out!



Seth carter said:


> its been rainin all mornin


It's "threatened" here, sprinkled some but not here at my office......



Les Miles said:


> Where's Nic at these days? Is he off spending quality time with Abner?
> 
> Mud, how's that rooster that he gave you doing with your hens?


Right off da bat you're gonna start in on him???  I heard you weren't too brite............


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Now it's washed inside & out!
> 
> 
> It's "threatened" here, sprinkled some but not here at my office......
> ...


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I missed you so much while you were gone Les. My life here around the campfire is boring and meaningless without you here. You complete me...



Awe... that is so sweet of you to say Keebs!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Awe... that is so sweet of you to say Keebs!


~sigh~  what can I say?


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 26, 2011)

Finally got Hankus' holsters finished, boxed up, and shipped.  Who's next ?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Finally got Hankus' holsters finished, boxed up, and shipped.  Who's next ?


 sure you got the right address???


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 26, 2011)

Bad wreck on the interstate just outside my district, 2 medical helicopters going.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Now it's washed inside & out!
> 
> 
> It's "threatened" here, sprinkled some but not here at my office......
> ...



The inside needed washing anyways.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ~sigh~  what can I say?



You could say...
































Quitting time!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 26, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Bad wreck on the interstate just outside my district, 2 medical helicopters going.


 



Les Miles said:


> You know I can't go into detail about how much I missed you, Keebseyweebsy!!!!


 it'll be ok, Les, I'm headed home now, take care, talk later, Ta-Ta, buh-by!


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 26, 2011)

Keebs said:


> sure you got the right address???



Yep, didn't trust the memory this time, sent him a text just before I addressed them. Don't want no more repeats.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 26, 2011)

The helicopter just flew over my house. That thing moves fast!!


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 26, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Yep, didn't trust the memory this time, sent him a text just before I addressed them. Don't want no more repeats.



Send one to the wrong address?


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 26, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> Send one to the wrong address?



And it came right back to me two weeks later... Thankfully


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 26, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> And it came right back to me two weeks later... Thankfully



Yeah, you're lucky you got it back.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 26, 2011)

Wow
First time in my life I had to stop yard work for the day because I over heated.
Maybe 2pm ain't the best time to cut grass


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 26, 2011)

Jeff Raines said:


> Wow
> First time in my life I had to stop yard work for the day because I over heated.
> Maybe 2pm ain't the best time to cut grass


I get up and do mine right at daylight.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2011)

TPaw and Sirduke are here?
we having a fambly reunion or what? 
Greetings, guys!


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> TPaw and Sirduke are here?
> we having a fambly reunion or what?
> Greetings, guys!



How bout ye Alabama ???? Roll on !


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 26, 2011)

you'uns wanner see somepin purty ???


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 26, 2011)

Very nice Duke  Glad to see yer still alive n kickin 


Hey TPAW!!!! 



All that scorchin heat in da barn was worth it  And we didn't hafta buy anything! Had it all on hand already


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 26, 2011)

I wanna come out and play but Keebs avatar is skeerin me.


----------



## Jeff Raines (Jul 26, 2011)

That is purty Duke


----------



## Sirduke (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks Jeff, done it for a buddy of mine.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> TPaw and Sirduke are here?
> we having a fambly reunion or what?
> Greetings, guys!


How you been bama? 


Sirduke said:


> you'uns wanner see somepin purty ???


Very nice 


SnowHunter said:


> Very nice Duke  Glad to see yer still alive n kickin
> 
> 
> Hey TPAW!!!!
> ...


Hey 


turtlebug said:


> I wanna come out and play but Keebs avatar is skeerin me.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> How bout ye Alabama ???? Roll on !


Just enjoying watching your stellar work with leather. Beautiful work! 


turtlebug said:


> I wanna come out and play but Keebs avatar is skeerin me.





Turkeypaw said:


> How you been bama?
> 
> Very nice
> 
> Hey



Doing good, T-paw. Avoiding work as much as possible and fighting off the urge to sell all my deer hunting stuff and buy a flounder boat.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2011)

i hate yahoo wont let me text her


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 26, 2011)

New York Strip, green beans, mashed potatoes & gravy, and a side salad to boot.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 26, 2011)

Snowy,
You have been working so hard lately in all of this heat so I have something especially just for you this afternoon.  Enjoy yourself to the maximum because you have earned it my dear.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 26, 2011)

does anybody have an old verizon phone i could buy from them


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> New York Strip corndog, green beans, mashed potatoes & gravy, and a side salad to boot.



Sounds good!
Fried pork chops, wild rice, and sauteed asparagus here.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i hate yahoo wont let me text her



How do you know she hasn't blocked you?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i hate yahoo wont let me text her



write her a letter.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ever wonder just what might be going on in the mind of these two characters at this point???  It sure looks like a stand-off to me.  That reminds me, I am hungry and it is supper time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 26, 2011)

If the picture from EE doesn't cool you off enough, have one on me


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Sounds good!
> Fried pork chops, wild rice, and sauteed asparagus here.



You keep changing my post and I am going to have a voodoo curse conjured up for my favorite bammer.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i hate yahoo wont let me text her





Seth carter said:


> does anybody have an old verizon phone i could buy from them





gobbleinwoods said:


> write her a letter.



Seth, is this the same girlfriend that you talked to for about 5 hours last night?  If it is, then she must have your number blocked for sure.  I have a great offer for you though, how about just send me her phone number in a p/m and I will text her on my Verizon phone and ask her to please, please, please call you immediately because you really need to hear her voice again soon.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 26, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Snowy,
> You have been working so hard lately in all of this heat so I have something especially just for you this afternoon.  Enjoy yourself to the maximum because you have earned it my dear.


Thanks Mike!!!  That sure looks refreshing.. time for a swim  



gobbleinwoods said:


> If the picture from EE doesn't cool you off enough, have one on me


Thanks G That'll hit the spot


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2011)

Leftovers.....


----------



## deja vu (Jul 26, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i hate yahoo wont let me text her



Send me the number in pm,I will text her for you.

You need a Verizon ph?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You keep changing my post and I am going to have a voodoo curse conjured up for my favorite bammer.



Can you take the last one off first before you do? It still sux to be me....


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Les Miles (Jul 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Can you take the last one off first before you do? It still sux to be me....



PM me Mack's new profile user name and I will think about it.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


>


Okay, what store or restaurant banned you this time? 


Les Miles said:


> PM me Mack's new profile user name and I will think about it.


He won't even tell ME anymore. 
I think he was up to around number 24 the last time i spoke with him. Mad skillz...


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Okay, what store or restaurant banned you this time?





Between school clothes, the A/C going out AGAIN, the Suburban dying Saturday morning and getting it fixed and getting the Trooper running, we can't afford any restaurants.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Between school clothes, the A/C going out AGAIN, the Suburban dying Saturday morning and getting it fixed and getting the Trooper running, we can't afford any restaurants.



I hear Casa de Bubba is pretty good. Ya'll oughta try it this weekend.


----------



## turtlebug (Jul 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I hear Casa de Bubba is pretty good. Ya'll oughta try it this weekend.



I know I won't be able to go but you should work on your Fishbro. 

He needs a break really bad.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I know I won't be able to go but you should work on your Fishbro.
> 
> He needs a break really bad.



let me check the trailcams and make sure it's worth the trip.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 26, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Between school clothes, the A/C going out AGAIN, the Suburban dying Saturday morning and getting it fixed and getting the Trooper running, we can't afford any restaurants.



Add football equipment to the above list and i am right there with ya. 

Bugsy...we may be po but we is proud.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>





Miguel Cervantes said:


>


Looks like it is time to buy up some stock in Land-of-Lakes butter company!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 26, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Looks like it is time to buy up some stock in Land-of-Lakes butter company!!


Nope, Orville Redenbacher...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Looks like it is time to buy up some stock in Land-of-Lakes butter company!!





Maybe some beer too!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2011)

Gawd, why do the wimmens in my life love all the Gordan Ramsey and Chopped cooking shows? 
 Think I'll eat a pop-tart since i'm out of popcorn.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 26, 2011)

All this talk of food makes me hawngry  

Someone bring da food, I got tons o butter


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Gawd, why do the wimmens in my life love all the Gordan Ramsey and Chopped cooking shows?
> Think I'll eat a pop-tart since i'm out of popcorn.



At least it ain't Dancing with the Stars


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2011)

SnowHunter said:


> All this talk of food makes me hawngry
> 
> Someone bring da food, I got tons o butter



I'm so stuffed right now.....


----------



## slip (Jul 26, 2011)

Peanut butter/chocolate milk shake ....



 ..... aint real sure about it.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jul 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm so stuffed right now.....


Not I! 

I could really go for some chocolate cake.... cept I don't feel like makin one 



slip said:


> Peanut butter/chocolate milk shake ....
> 
> 
> 
> ..... aint real sure about it.



hmmm... if its anythin like the PB Oreos, blek....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 26, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> At least it ain't Dancing with the Stars



true, true.....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 26, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Looks like it is time to buy up some stock in Land-of-Lakes butter company!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, Orville Redenbacher...





Jeff C. said:


> Maybe some beer too!!


Always good to diversify the investments!!.........Thanks for the Heads up!!



rhbama3 said:


> Gawd, why do the wimmens in my life love all the Gordan Ramsey and Chopped cooking shows?
> Think I'll eat a pop-tart since i'm out of popcorn.


I hear the Pop-Tart market has been stagnant........Keep it up, and you may start a trend to take notice of!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 26, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Looks like it is time to buy up some stock in Land-of-Lakes butter company!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, Orville Redenbacher...





Jeff C. said:


> Maybe some beer too!!





rhbama3 said:


> Gawd, why do the wimmens in my life love all the Gordan Ramsey and Chopped cooking shows?
> Think I'll eat a pop-tart since i'm out of popcorn.





SnowHunter said:


> All this talk of food makes me hawngry
> 
> Someone bring da food, I got tons o butter





slip said:


> Peanut butter/chocolate milk shake ....
> 
> 
> 
> ..... aint real sure about it.





SnowHunter said:


> Not I!
> 
> I could really go for some chocolate cake.... cept I don't feel like makin one
> 
> ...





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Always good to diversify the investments!!.........Thanks for the Heads up!!
> 
> I hear the Pop-Tart market has been stagnant........Keep it up, and you may start a trend to take notice of!!



Too much food talk goin on in here....I ate wayyyy too much. 

Y'all makin me sick!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 26, 2011)

I think I'm gonna butter up a pop-tart and toast it. I'm 864 under my rdi of calories for the day...


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 26, 2011)

Did someone mention cake???


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 26, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Did someone mention cake???



Les, don't you know that if you eat that triple sweet sugar coated piece of Double Chocolate Cake that it will cause all of your girlfriend's babies to be born nekkid !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 27, 2011)

Well it is hump day and it is uphill just one direction.

Think I will share again today


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 27, 2011)

GOOD MORNING Gobblin.

Happy Hump Day to everyone out there in shouting distance.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 27, 2011)

Mornin folks.....another day of job hunting. 

Gotta just keep on keeping on.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 27, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Les, don't you know that if you eat that triple sweet sugar coated piece of Double Chocolate Cake that it will cause all of your girlfriend's babies to be born nekkid !!!



Good morning drivelers! 

That chocolate cake also helped me to "sleep-like-a-baby" last night as well. 

See you peeps later, gotta hit the road early this morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2011)

Back at work after being off for 7 days!!  Nap time . . .


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back at work after being off for 7 days!!  Nap time . . .



Least you got a job.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 27, 2011)

Happy Hump Day everyone.  Going to be another hot one, so stay hydrated.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2011)

yawn, stretch, yawn, stretch, yawn, yawn, yawn........ ExCuse Me!
Moanin Folks!
Eye doc in a bit, to make sure my *fever blister* isn't actually IN my eye!  yeah, fever blister on my eye brow, go figure!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2011)

Morning everybody, Hump day


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yawn, stretch, yawn, stretch, yawn, yawn, yawn........ ExCuse Me!
> Moanin Folks!
> Eye doc in a bit, to make sure my *fever blister* isn't actually IN my eye!  yeah, fever blister on my eye brow, go figure!



On the eye, how did you get one on the ... what were you...nevermind forget i asked


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> On the eye, how did you get one on the ... what were you...nevermind forget i asked


 It ain't *that* kind, idjit, I was one of the lucky ones that had a Mama that passed it on to me, I have fought these nasty, dadblasted things alllllll my life!  I have told Dr. after Dr., if there is a study I can participate in to help get rid of them, sign me up!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2011)

Mornin' boys and gals!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' boys and gals!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin' boys and gals!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It ain't *that* kind, idjit, I was one of the lucky ones that had a Mama that passed it on to me, I have fought these nasty, dadblasted things alllllll my life!  I have told Dr. after Dr., if there is a study I can participate in to help get rid of them, sign me up!!



I feel your pain , i'll get em once in a while if i'm sunburnt ,or catch a cold and run a fever.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I feel your pain , i'll get em once in a while if i'm sunburnt ,or catch a cold and run a fever.


 I won't get on my soap box about them things, but my fear NOW is it turning into shingles!  BUT the doc I went to the other day said they now have a shot to prevent shingles,  just $160 if insurance won't cover it......... worth it, if I had it to spare!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


>





mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


 howudoin?


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 27, 2011)

How many time can you hit the snooze button before your late for work? 

Good morning Folks.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> How many time can you hit the snooze button before your late for work?
> 
> Good morning Folks.


 not but 2 for me!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 27, 2011)

Keeeeeeeeeebs.......... Why you wanna change your avitar? You and Bigox were my fav. Now I aint got notin to laugh at today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> howudoin?



Doin ok, gearin up for mucho chores over the next couple of days 



threeleggedpigmy said:


> How many time can you hit the snooze button before your late for work?
> 
> Good morning Folks.



I'll let you know come Monday.....mornin' sweepy!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> How many time can you hit the snooze button before your late for work?
> 
> Good morning Folks.


Two for me, then i'm late



Keebs said:


> not but 2 for me!



I like the new avatar , bugs and daffy  , now thats quality entertainment


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2011)

8 mo hours to go!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keeeeeeeeeebs.......... Why you wanna change your avitar? You and Bigox were my fav. Now I aint got notin to laugh at today.


I sowwy, Tbug wouldn't come out & play wiff me 'cause it was freakin her out!!  Not to mention the pm's I got about guys wanting her number! 



Jeff C. said:


> Doin ok, gearin up for mucho chores over the next couple of days


Git'er Done!!!!!



mudracing101 said:


> Two for me, then i'm late
> 
> 
> 
> I like the new avatar , bugs and daffy  , now thats quality entertainment


 I'm diggin YOUR avatar!!!



Hooked On Quack said:


> 8 mo hours to go!!


 incoming!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2011)

Just getting back from eye doc, eye's ok, no infection!
 $50 to be told I'm ok = sux!


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2011)

Its been so slow in here lately.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2011)

slip said:


> Its been so slow in here lately.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 27, 2011)

Gonna go hit up Norcross Station for a roast beef sammich.  See yallz later


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2011)

lunch time!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> lunch time!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Leftover pork chop casserole, rice & cucumber mousse......


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Man, the guard towers are getting kinda full around the forum ain't they?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, the guard towers are getting kinda full around the forum ain't they?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2011)

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=6159514&postcount=1


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2011)

this guy is hilarious!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Leftover pork chop casserole, rice & cucumber mousse......



wife made enchilada's for supper with all the toppings. MMMMMMM even better today


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> wife made enchilada's for supper with all the toppings. MMMMMMM even better today


 that's what I been hearing!!!!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Man, the guard towers are getting kinda full around the forum ain't they?



They were talking about budget cuts, wonder who getting the ax,


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> They were talking about budget cuts, wonder who getting the ax,


I can make some suggestions if they need them..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> They were talking about budget cuts, wonder who getting the ax,





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can make some suggestions if they need them..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> They were talking about budget cuts, wonder who getting the ax,





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can make some suggestions if they need them..





Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


 here, we're gonna get thirsty


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2011)

Get, i'm already thirsty, just waiting on 5


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


 I like the way you think! 



mudracing101 said:


> Get, i'm still thirsty, and I'm just  on #5


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 27, 2011)

I have fresh chicken tenders and ground beef in the fridge at home.  What shall i make tonight for supper??? Suggestions please?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I have fresh chicken tenders and ground beef in the fridge at home.  What shall i make tonight for supper??? Suggestions please?


A fattie stuffed with chicken tenders???


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A fattie stuffed with chicken tenders???



Now theres an idea! Its a bad idea, but an idea none the less.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I have fresh chicken tenders and ground beef in the fridge at home.  What shall i make tonight for supper??? Suggestions please?





Miguel Cervantes said:


> A fattie stuffed with chicken tenders???


ya know, that don't sound half bad!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Now theres an idea! Its a bad idea, but an idea none the less.


some fresh bell peppers, sausage, cheese, some sauce, ya never know!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> some fresh bell peppers, sausage, cheese, some sauce, ya never know!



Yep sounds good to me..... But my youngens wont eat it...jacklegs.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 27, 2011)

I think i may just get some small rolls and make some mini sliders for something different.  Sautee some unyawns to put on mine...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> I think i may just get some small rolls and make some mini sliders for something different.  Sautee some unyawns to put on mine...





Hi!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Now theres an idea! Its a bad idea, but an idea none the less.


Well, you didn't ask for good ideas..

Hammer those little chicken fingers out flat, roll them in some pepper jack cheese and wrap em in bacon then let the deep fryer do the talkin. A little of Matty's special mustard bbq sauce for dippin in and you're set..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Yep sounds good to me..... But my youngens wont eat it...jacklegs.


 what's wrong wiff dem boys???



BBQBOSS said:


> I think i may just get some small rolls and make some mini sliders for something different.  Sautee some unyawns to put on mine...


mmmmmmmmmmm



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, you didn't ask for good ideas..
> 
> Hammer those little chicken fingers out flat, roll them in some pepper jack cheese and wrap em in bacon then let the deep fryer do the talkin. A little of Matty's special mustard bbq sauce for dippin in and you're set..


ohmancomecookforme!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hi!



Hayyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Hayyyyyyyyyy.










You make my nanner dance!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2011)

Keebs, your old avatar was much mo betta.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 27, 2011)

slip said:


> Keebs, your old avatar was much mo betta.



Tell me about it! Now I'm skeered.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2011)

slip said:


> Keebs, your old avatar was much mo betta.






mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell me about it! Now I'm skeered.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2011)

slip said:


> Keebs, your old avatar was much mo betta.



I agree , dont even want to look at the new one


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You make my nanner dance!!!



Ohhh lawddddd!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I agree , dont even want to look at the new one


That must be Gene Simmons daddy..
I can see why Keebs might like that avatar!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2011)

slip said:


> Keebs, your old avatar was much mo betta.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell me about it! Now I'm skeered.





mudracing101 said:


> I agree , dont even want to look at the new one



What? Ya'll ain't ever seen "bitter beer face" before?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 27, 2011)

Keebs that avatar is scarier than a nekkid quack on a trampoline!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That must be Gene Simmons daddy..
> I can see why Keebs might like that avatar!!





rhbama3 said:


> What? Ya'll ain't ever seen "bitter beer face" before?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That must be Gene Simmons daddy..
> I can see why Keebs might like that avatar!!



Really??? Why???


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That must be Gene Simmons daddy..
> I can see why Keebs might like that avatar!!






BBQBOSS said:


> Keebs that avatar is scarier than a nekkid quack on a trampoline!





BBQBOSS said:


> Really??? Why???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Really??? Why???


For the same reason Quack likes it...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> For the same reason Quack likes it...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Really??? Why???





Miguel Cervantes said:


> For the same reason Quack likes it...



High and inside followed by low and away......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> High and inside followed by low and away......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2011)

Kind of glad I was busy today....I cain't look at that thing!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Kind of glad I was busy today....I cain't look at that thing!!!



was wanderin where you were hidin at, evenin Jeffro


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> was wanderin where you were hidin at, evenin Jeffro



What up Mud.....was workin on stuff, lawn eqpt maintenance.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Keebs that avatar is scarier than a nekkid quack on a trampoline!










Miguel Cervantes said:


> For the same reason Quack likes it...









rhbama3 said:


> High and inside followed by low and away......






I like it high and tight !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2011)

Didn't eat lunch....I'm starvin


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Didn't eat lunch....I'm starvin


 you got a watch, use it!........... now go fix yu a  sammich................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I like it high and tight !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Didn't eat lunch....I'm starvin


Ate enuff for the both of us


Keebs said:


> you got a watch, use it!........... now go fix yu a  sammich................



Ya'' hear something


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you got a watch, use it!........... now go fix yu a  sammich................



I glanced at it a time or two....still gotta go cut. I've got new blades on it though, plus I repaired the edger (new bearings) for the blade. Replaced a hose, repaired a leaf rake, need carburetor parts for the blower.......and

*"check eng" light came back on*


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Ate enuff for the both of us
> 
> 
> Ya'' hear something




Preciate it Brother!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2011)

CYL....back to work!!! nibblin on the way out the door


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> CYL....back to work!!! nibblin on the way out the door


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I glanced at it a time or two....still gotta go cut. I've got new blades on it though, plus I repaired the edger (new bearings) for the blade. Replaced a hose, repaired a leaf rake, need carburetor parts for the blower.......and
> 
> *"check eng" light came back on*


 check your spark plug WIRES!!!



Turkeypaw said:


>






Jeff C. said:


> CYL....back to work!!! nibblin on the way out the door


 later...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> check your spark plug WIRES!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 The grass is growin....wanna try these NEW blades out


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> The grass is growin....wanna try these NEW blades out


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2011)

Gettin close to 5


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I glanced at it a time or two....still gotta go cut. I've got new blades on it though, plus I repaired the edger (new bearings) for the blade. Replaced a hose, repaired a leaf rake, need carburetor parts for the blower.......and
> 
> *"check eng" light came back on*






Disconnect your neutral battery cable for about 10-15 minutes, resetting your computer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Gettin close to 5






Waiting on 7pm!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on 7pm!!



 Might be a couple ahead of ya by then


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Gettin close to 5





Hooked On Quack said:


> Waiting on 7pm!!





mudracing101 said:


> Might be a couple ahead of ya by then


just a couple?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> just a couple?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 27, 2011)

Alright Miss Keebs...you are gunna have to settle for an avatar and keep it for at least half a day. 

Those are two pretty ladies but that is one ugly critter in there between em.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm out!! Ya'll be good


----------



## Keebs (Jul 27, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Alright Miss Keebs...you are gunna have to settle for an avatar and keep it for at least half a day.
> 
> Those are two pretty ladies but that is one ugly critter in there between em.


 some days, I juss can't help myself!
If there wasn't such a shadow you could tell how purty his eyes are...............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2011)

Keebs said:


> some days, I juss can't help myself!
> If there wasn't such a shadow you could tell how purty his eyes are...............






He DOES have purty eyes, not so much the rest of him though . . .


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2011)

Got 6 dadgum roosters all in a crowing competition right now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2011)

slip said:


> Got 6 dadgum roosters all in a crowing competition right now.



Well, don't just sit there!
Go spray them with a garden hose! Jet nozzle works best...


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, don't just sit there!
> Go spray them with a garden hose! Jet nozzle works best...



5 Of them are going in the freezer this weekend i believe.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2011)

slip said:


> 5 Of them are going in the freezer this weekend i believe.



Thats fine, but it doesn't really stop the noise right now does it?


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats fine, but it doesn't really stop the noise right now does it?



Thats true, maybe i can take a frozen turkey down to em and show em what'll happen if they dont shut up soon.


Little boogers are mean ... they peck and hold onto my feet when i go in to feed them, every dang time.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2011)

slip said:


> Thats true, maybe i can take a frozen turkey down to em and show em what'll happen if they dont shut up soon.
> 
> 
> Little boogers are mean ... they peck and hold onto my feet when i go in to feed them, every dang time.






Poke/whack 'em wit a stick!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 27, 2011)

How much fer a sak of dat whit durt, homeboi???


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> How much fer a sak of dat whit durt, homeboi???



Tree fiddy.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 27, 2011)

slip said:


> Tree fiddy.



Easy for you to say...you've got braces.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> How much fer a sak of dat whit durt, homeboi???






For you??





FREE!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 27, 2011)

Have'em dump a load of it in my front yard.  I will stake a sign in it that say "pure columbian", bag yer own.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 27, 2011)

How's y'all doing? 










1..


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 27, 2011)

how did she trick me into going to church with her tomorow


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 27, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> how did she trick me into going to church with her tomorow



It'll begood fer ya...


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 27, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> how did she trick me into going to church with her tomorow



probably happened during that 5 hours phone call the other night.....


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 27, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> It'll begood fer ya...


i know but i just dont see how my gf talkedme into it


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 27, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i know but i just dont see how my gf talkedme into it



You need to learn how to deal with the wimmens.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 27, 2011)

Turkeypaw said:


> You need to learn how to deal with the wimmens.



i know that but she so sweet its hard not to agree withe her lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2011)

I heard that GON is opening up a new Massage Forum and Seth and his sista Daisy Duke will be the mods....


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I heard that GON is opening up a new Massage Forum and Seth and his sista Daisy Duke will be the mods....



You sir, heard RONG.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2011)

slip said:


> You sir, heard RONG.



Oh YEAH???? Just ask Boneboy..


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh YEAH???? Just ask Boneboy..



Must of spent to long out in the sun .....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> how did she trick me into going to church with her tomorow



Who has church on a thursday? besides Satan worshippers that is.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Who has church on a thursday? besides Satan worshippers that is.



I nuw thaire was sumthing stranje abowt Seth.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 27, 2011)

well, the sushi at Shogun was excellent as usual despite the new ownership. We did get some strange looks by people sitting around us. For some reason, people don't like to hear about surgery while they are eating. We're just changing a few things in our bypass set.


----------



## Turkeypaw (Jul 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, the sushi at Shogun was excellent as usual despite the new ownership. We did get some strange looks by people sitting around us. For some reason, people don't like to hear about surgery while they are eating. We're just changing a few things in our bypass set.


Sushi... (insert puking smiley here)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, the sushi at Shogun was excellent as usual despite the new ownership. We did get some strange looks by people sitting around us. For some reason, people don't like to hear about surgery while they are eating. We're just changing a few things in our bypass set.



I had American for Breakfast, Sushi for lunch and Messican for dinner. Isn't that considered a grand slam??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Disconnect your neutral battery cable for about 10-15 minutes, resetting your computer.



I'll give that a try Brotha!!! 



slip said:


> Got 6 dadgum roosters all in a crowing competition right now.



Go practice your moderatin' on em.....I bet you get close to the same results as you will here



slip said:


> Thats true, maybe i can take a frozen turkey down to em and show em what'll happen if they dont shut up soon.
> 
> 
> Little boogers are mean ... they peck and hold onto my feet when i go in to feed them, every dang time.



Well heck then.....go ahead and band' em....quit foolin around



Seth carter said:


> how did she trick me into going to church with her tomorow



Boyy....you better pray BIG TIME!!!



Seth carter said:


> i know but i just dont see how my gf talkedme into it



At your age, she could talk you into anything 



rhbama3 said:


> Who has church on a thursday? besides Satan worshippers that is.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 27, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> how did she trick me into going to church with her tomorow







BBQBOSS said:


> It'll be good fer ya...





southwoodshunter said:


> probably happened during that 5 hours phone call the other night.....





Turkeypaw said:


> You need to learn how to deal with the wimmens.





Jeff C. said:


> At your age, she could talk you into anything.




Seth, I think that all of the above poster's comments are from the voices of experience.  I especially like southwoodhunter's comment about that 5 hour phone call.   If you keep up those kind of phone calls, you will probably be the new choirboy or the new altarboy by the end of next week.

Trust me, I wouldn't give you any bad advice when it comes to wimmens because I was married to one of the best ladies on the planet for over 31 years and I learned early on when she said "Jump", on the way down, I asked her if that was high enough.  I also learned early in our relationship to say "yes mam" and "no mam" in my conversations with her too.  These two things are very important in your relationships with wimmens.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Seth, I think that all of the above poster's comments are from the voices of experience.  I especially like southwoodhunter's comment about that 5 hour phone call.   If you keep up those kind of phone calls, you will probably be the new choirboy or the new altarboy by the end of next week.
> 
> Trust me, I wouldn't give you any bad advice when it comes to wimmens because I was married to one of the best ladies on the planet for over 31 years and I learned early on when she said "Jump", on the way down, I asked her if that was high enough.  I also learned early in our relationship to say "yes mam" and "no mam" in my conversations with her too.  These two things are very important in your relationships with wimmens.



If you follow this advice Seth, don't bother applying for your man card...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I heard that GON is opening up a new Massage Forum and Seth and his sista Daisy Duke will be the mods....





slip said:


> You sir, heard RONG.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh YEAH???? Just ask Boneboy..



You sir, heard RONG.    But I might discuss such a possibility at my 2:15 massage appt. tomorrow!~


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> You sir, heard RONG.    But I might discuss such a possibility at my 2:15 massage appt. tomorrow!~


Thanks for covering my six there buddy...


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hi ya'll!!
Nite ya'll!!!!


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hi ya'll!!
> Nite ya'll!!!!



Hey Chuck, Night Chuck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Hi ya'll!!
> Nite ya'll!!!!



Hello chuck and good night...I gotta go eat, I'm starvin again!!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 27, 2011)

slip said:


> Hey Chuck, Night Chuck.



Hello dere Slip!
You might be Mr. Mod but you ain't old enough for

You have to be satisfied wid dis....congrats!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Thanks for covering my six there buddy...



No problem buddy...I got ur back!


----------



## chuckb7718 (Jul 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Hello chuck and good night...I gotta go eat, I'm starvin again!!



You're always starvin!
Don't feel bad.....I am too!
Bout done here!


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2011)

Will yall please go ahead and finish off this thread?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2011)

slip said:


> Will yall please go ahead and finish off this thread?



Nope, I refuse to.


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, I refuse to.



But .... why


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2011)

slip said:


> But .... why


I'm just ornery that way.


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm just ornery that way.



Yeah well my red button finger is gettin kinda twitchy


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm just ornery that way.


You've spent too much time down in Albeenny!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2011)

slip said:


> Yeah well my red button finger is gettin kinda twitchy



Good, Otis or Les Miles will be an excellent target for you to practice on.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> You've spent too much time down in Albeenny!!


 I can't blame it on Nic. He seems to have mellowed out in his old old old old age..


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good, Otis or Les Miles will be an excellent target for you to practice on.
> 
> I can't blame it on Nic. He seems to have mellowed out in his old old old old age..





Anybody got any good sippin` bourbon?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Anybody got any good sippin` bourbon?


I've got about a gallon of 40 Creek, but by the time I made it down there to you it might be a little less than that in there..


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Anybody got any good sippin` bourbon?



I know where there's half a fifth.  Somewhere between here and the Grand Tetons with some fella's we know....but it get's a little cooler down there at night and them ol' boys might need it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Anybody got any good sippin` bourbon?



Don't know if it qualified as bourbon or not.....but I had some good sippin stuff!!! 

Might be a smidge left


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've got about a gallon of 40 Creek, but by the time I made it down there to you it might be a little less than that in there..





243Savage said:


> I know where there's half a fifth.  Somewhere between here and the Grand Tetons with some fella's we know....but it get's a little cooler down there at night and them ol' boys might need it.





Jeff C. said:


> Don't know if it qualified as bourbon or not.....but I had some good sippin stuff!!!
> 
> Might be a smidge left





Ya`ll ain`t much help!  

Reckon` I`ll trot out to Yellowstone and get some of the chilled stuff.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 27, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> You've spent too much time down in Albeenny!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Good, Otis or Les Miles will be an excellent target for you to practice on.
> 
> I can't blame it on Nic. He seems to have mellowed out in his old old old old age..


Not blaming anything on Nick...........The Heat, and Gnats would have done me in!!

Gonna have to give a break to the Slowrollin idjits, and Corn Dog Connoisseurs!!........At least for a little while!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll ain`t much help!
> 
> Reckon` I`ll trot out to Yellowstone and get some of the chilled stuff.



You need a co-pilot?


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need a co-pilot?



And a back seat driver?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 27, 2011)

Good night folks!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 27, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Seth, I think that all of the above poster's comments are from the voices of experience.  I especially like southwoodhunter's comment about that 5 hour phone call.   If you keep up those kind of phone calls, you will probably be the new choirboy or the new altarboy by the end of next week.
> 
> Trust me, I wouldn't give you any bad advice when it comes to wimmens because I was married to one of the best ladies on the planet for over 31 years and I learned early on when she said "Jump", on the way down, I asked her if that was high enough.  I also learned early in our relationship to say "yes mam" and "no mam" in my conversations with her too.  These two things are very important in your relationships with wimmens.


 if i said yes mam'' tto her she break my nose an tell me not to doit ever again


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Good night folks!!!



Night Jeff.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> if i said yes mam'' tto her she break my nose an tell me not to doit ever again


So you're skeered of her huh?


----------



## 243Savage (Jul 27, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> if i said yes mam'' tto her she break my nose an tell me not to doit ever again



If'n you don't get a haircut soon, she won't be able to see your nose.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So you're skeered of her huh?


naahh not scared of her but she is justa tough little country girl


243Savage said:


> If'n you don't get a haircut soon, she won't be able to see your nose.


i know i need a haircut


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2011)

Woo Hooo, the new mods are offline....Party time...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 27, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Woo Hooo, the new mods are offline....Party time...


So say you!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 27, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So say you!!


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2011)

I swear this thread will never die.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 27, 2011)

No rules saying you can't kill it off there Cody!   Lock it down before you go to bed and hit the lights on the way out!   I'm headed to bed.   Nighters


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 27, 2011)

slip said:


> I swear this thread will never die.



you have an axe use it


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> No rules saying you can't kill it off there Cody!   Lock it down before you go to bed and hit the lights on the way out!   I'm headed to bed.   Nighters


Night BB, ill kill it on my way to bed.


Seth carter said:


> you have an axe use it



You going to make the next one?


----------



## slip (Jul 27, 2011)

There, all done.


Night everybody.


----------

